# Grand Daughter Of The Feminously Gendered Feline Hivemind Thread



## Angel Tarragon

Okay, with the other hivemind reaching upwards of 1200 posts, I present this one for your hivemind needs! 

Chatter away!


----------



## Aris Dragonborn

We are the Hivemind.

Your distinctiveness will be added to our thread.

Your imagination and creativity will be assimilated to serve our campaigns.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> We are the Hivemind.
> 
> Your distinctiveness will be added to our thread.
> 
> Your imagination and creativity will be assimilated to serve our campaigns.
> 
> Resistance is futile.



You REALLY need to switch to decaf.


----------



## reveal

I need a shower.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I need a shower.



 That's not a happy thing to need by 12 in the afternoon. What have you been doing, Stinky McSmellypants?

- Kemrain the Unscented.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's not a happy thing to need by 12 in the afternoon. What have you been doing, Stinky McSmellypants?
> 
> - Kemrain the Unscented.




Posting on NTL.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Posting on NTL.



 NTL?

- Kemrain the Out of the Loop.

Oh. Yes, you are a dirty, dirty man, you.

- Kemrai nthe In the Loop, and Wanting Out.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> NTL?
> 
> - Kemrain the Out of the Loop.




Nothingland. You've never heard of nothingland? You're missing out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's not a happy thing to need by 12 in the afternoon. What have you been doing, Stinky McSmellypants?
> 
> - Kemrain the Unscented.



 How did you know his True Name?


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How did you know his True Name?




T'ain't my True Name. My True Name is Sylvester McMonkey McBean.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Nothingland. You've never heard of nothingland? You're missing out.



 I'll sigh up, but I'm afraid they'll hurt my fragile fragile soul.

- Kemrain the Wuss.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll sigh up, but I'm afraid they'll hurt my fragile fragile soul.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wuss.




Well, it ain't for everyone. But if you wanna try it, go for it. But be prepared...


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Well, it ain't for everyone. But if you wanna try it, go for it. But be prepared...



 For what? The beatings?!

- Kemrain the Terrified.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> For what? The beatings?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Terrified.



 They're "love taps."


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They're "love taps."



 Is that what the bending over with pants down is for? I'd rather have the beatings, thanks.

- Kemrian the Scared Already.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is that what the bending over with pants down is for? I'd rather have the beatings, thanks.
> 
> - Kemrian the Scared Already.



Don't be scared, Ashwyn is gentle.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Don't be scared, Ashwyn is gentle.




Referring to yourself in the third person now, eh? reveal is not amused.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Referring to yourself in the third person now, eh? reveal is not amused.



 You guys are both freaks! Freaks I tell you!

Why didn't I log in sooner!?

- Kemrain the Abuse Sponge.


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> Referring to yourself in the third person now, eh? reveal is not amused.



Well, the Ashwyn over there is kind of different than me here, so I think it's technically correct.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Well, the Ashwyn over there is kind of different than me here, so I think it's technically correct.



 You're both perverts, for what it's worth.

- Kemrain the Loving.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're both perverts, for what it's worth.
> 
> - Kemrain the Loving.



Why thank you.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Why thank you.




Yup, best compliment I've had all day.


----------



## Darkness

Welcoming new users turns many NTLers into psychos* - especially if there are more than 1-2 newbies within a few days. They're usually** more pleasant. It's kind of a tradition, though it's less bad now than it used to be.

*Apart from those who're psychos all the time, of course.

**Usually. Well, most of them. Outside the politics forum, at least.


----------



## reveal

Darkness said:
			
		

> Welcoming new users turns many NTLers into psychos* - especially if there are more than 1-2 newbies within a few days. They're usually** more pleasant. It's kind of a tradition, though it's less bad now than it used to be.
> 
> *Apart from those who're psychos all the time, of course.
> 
> **Usually. Well, most of them. Outside the politics forum, at least.




Honestly, I like NTL because you can be a major  and give and take as much as you want, as long as you're not a (not a nice person) about it. But then you switch gears and see some very interesting topics being talked about where people are being forthright with their feelings and not just posting to be a jerk.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Welcoming new users turns many NTLers into psychos* - especially if there are more than 1-2 newbies within a few days. They're usually** more pleasant. It's kind of a tradition, though it's less bad now than it used to be.
> 
> *Apart from those who're psychos all the time, of course.
> 
> **Usually. Well, most of them. Outside the politics forum, at least.



 So, on a scale of 1 to 10, how dim is it to poke this hornets' nest with a stick?

- Kemrain the Antagonistic.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, on a scale of 1 to 10, how dim is it to poke this hornets' nest with a stick?
> 
> - Kemrain the Antagonistic.



 Well, I don't see much use in telling them to try harder. Whether you want to be amused or attacked, the rest of the boards are likely a better place for it than the introduction forum (which, AFAIC, is more like NTL's trashcan than a forum).


----------



## Kemrain

Good to know.

I wonder how many ignore lists I can get muself on in a day. As if it were my intention. Sigh.

Is there any way to see who's ignoring you?

- Kemrain the Ignored.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good to know.
> 
> I wonder how many ignore lists I can get muself on in a day. As if it were my intention. Sigh.
> 
> Is there any way to see who's ignoring you?
> 
> - Kemrain the Ignored.



Not really. but if you say stuff to someone enough times and they never respond, you have a pretty good idea.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is that what the bending over with pants down is for? I'd rather have the beatings, thanks.
> 
> - Kemrian the Scared Already.



 To my knowledge, NTL scares away as many as it entices.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> To my knowledge, NTL scares away as many as it entices.




Ya, it's not for the weak of heart.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good to know.
> 
> I wonder how many ignore lists I can get muself on in a day. As if it were my intention. Sigh.
> 
> Is there any way to see who's ignoring you?
> 
> - Kemrain the Ignored.




I recommend reading the rest of the board and getting an idea of how things work before continuing to post.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I recommend reading the rest of the board and getting an idea of how things work before continuing to post.



 I'm not sure whether it not it's woth it. It was interesting at first, but then they stopped and just got stupid. A few years ago I think I could have dealt with it better, but now I don't see the point.

Mean for the sake of mean doesn't strike me as fun.

- Kemrain the Disallusioned.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether it not it's woth it. It was interesting at first, but then they stopped and just got stupid. A few years ago I think I could have dealt with it better, but now I don't see the point.
> 
> Mean for the sake of mean doesn't strike me as fun.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disallusioned.




'sup to you. I won't hold it against you.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> 'sup to you. I won't hold it against you.



 You will on Nothingland!

- Kemrain the Right, Right?


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether it not it's woth it. It was interesting at first, but then they stopped and just got stupid. A few years ago I think I could have dealt with it better, but now I don't see the point.
> 
> Mean for the sake of mean doesn't strike me as fun.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disallusioned.



Aw, don't leave. It's better in the other forums, I promise. But you'll probably want to stay away from the political forum.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Aw, don't leave. It's better in the other forums, I promise. But you'll probably want to stay away from the political forum.



 Why? Where should I go? I won't be ignored for disagreeing?

- Kemrain the Leery.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why? Where should I go? I won't be ignored for disagreeing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Leery.



It just gets ugly there. That's why I stay away. But if you do go there, make sure you know what you're talking about, or you'll be ripped to shreds.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether it not it's woth it. It was interesting at first, but then they stopped and just got stupid. A few years ago I think I could have dealt with it better, but now I don't see the point.
> 
> Mean for the sake of mean doesn't strike me as fun.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disallusioned.



 IMX, the introduction forum is a cesspit where most people go for mindless, brute force if given half a chance. It's mostly tiresome and unfunny.

The rest of NTL, OTOH, usually isn't tiresome and can be quite funny.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why? Where should I go? I won't be ignored for disagreeing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Leery.



 Nah, you probably won't be ignored. Many people in NTL don't normally use their ignore lists (or even at all) and quite a few of those who sometimes use it tend to empty it again soon.


----------



## Knight Otu

What a strangely empty thread... [/obligatory unfunny ignore list joke]


----------



## reveal

Darkness said:
			
		

> IMX, the introduction forum is a cesspit where most people go for mindless, brute force if given half a chance. It's mostly tiresome and unfunny.
> 
> The rest of NTL, OTOH, usually isn't tiresome and can be quite funny. Nah, you probably won't be ignored. Many people in NTL don't normally use their ignore lists (or even at all) and quite a few of those who sometimes use it tend to empty it again soon.




I have more people on my ignore list for this board then NTL.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You will on Nothingland!
> 
> - Kemrain the Right, Right?




Of course. 

But that's all in fun. Ya know I love ya. I can take it as well as dish it out, trust me. I've been called worse.


----------



## Jdvn1

Did KO say something again?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> IMX, the introduction forum is a cesspit where most people go for mindless, brute force if given half a chance. It's mostly tiresome and unfunny.



Except when I post there, right? Right?


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Except when I post there, right? Right?




yes you are all about teh funny ha ha ha


----------



## Knight Otu

Did Jdvn# say something again?


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> yes you are all about teh funny ha ha ha



LIES!


----------



## Darkness

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Except when I post there, right? Right?



 I wouldn't know - you're on my NTL ignore list, as are most people who quote you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Did Jdvn# say something again?



 Oh, wait, I _can't_ ignore you. Blast! Well, I'll do it the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Of course.
> 
> But that's all in fun. Ya know I love ya. I can take it as well as dish it out, trust me. I've been called worse.



 And what if you can't dish it out or take it? I'm a wuss, plain and simple.

- Kemrain the Wuss.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And what if you can't dish it out or take it? I'm a wuss, plain and simple.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wuss.




Then just do your best NKOTB impersonation.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, wait, I _can't_ ignore you. Blast! Well, I'll do it the old-fashioned way.



Too late!  

You know, I'll propably never know on how many ignore lists I am here... but I know that number will never rise. It might even fall...


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And what if you can't dish it out or take it? I'm a wuss, plain and simple.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wuss.



Then don't dish it out, and ignore anyone who dishes it out at you. There's people over there who aren't mean. You don't have to be to post there.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Then don't dish it out, and ignore anyone who dishes it out at you. There's people over there who aren't mean. You don't have to be to post there.




But it doesn't hurt. 

You are right, though. Outside of the Intro thread, people aren't always so mean. Especially once you start posting actually relevant posts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It might even fall...



Dont' get your hopes up.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Then just do your best NKOTB impersonation.



 NKOTB?

- KtC.


----------



## Jdvn1

New Kids on the Block?

... Dear goodness, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> May your hopes see light.



Why, thanks!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> New Kids on the Block?
> 
> ... Dear goodness, I hope I'm right.



Well, you propably are right.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> NKOTB?
> 
> - KtC.




You just gotta *hang tough*.

Thank you! I'll be here all night!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Why, thanks!



  "I don't ignore people, I just hear what I want to."


----------



## Knight Otu

*Casts _silence_ on Jdvn1 and his clones*


----------



## Jdvn1

Sorry, the radius on that spell isn't big enough to get everyone.


----------



## Knight Otu

Actually, it was an _echoing silence_, affecting every creature with a similar enough name.  

*waves hand* There is no oxymoron in this post *waves hand*


----------



## Kemrain

Well, I'm still not convinced that I'm ready for Nothingland.

It was exciting for a while but now it just doesn't seem to have much of a point.

I don't like a place that dumps down your throat (or up other orifices) for asking questions. I was gonna start another thread, but I don't know everything in the world about what I'm talking about, so it seems I'd get more crap than serious thought.

I like EN World better. Nothingland shows me what I have here and makes me thankful.

- Kemrain the EN Worlder, not Nothinglander.


----------



## Steve Jung

Well, you can come to alsih2o's new forums or Randomling's.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I would suggest Randomling's, but I am biased.  They let me burn things there...


----------



## Steve Jung

We're cool like that.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still not convinced that I'm ready for Nothingland.
> 
> It was exciting for a while but now it just doesn't seem to have much of a point.
> 
> I don't like a place that dumps down your throat (or up other orifices) for asking questions. I was gonna start another thread, but I don't know everything in the world about what I'm talking about, so it seems I'd get more crap than serious thought.
> 
> I like EN World better. Nothingland shows me what I have here and makes me thankful.
> 
> - Kemrain the EN Worlder, not Nothinglander.



Not knowing much about Nothingland, I'm sure you're quite happy here, so why look somewhere else?

Is it Ashwyn?


----------



## Aris Dragonborn

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You REALLY need to switch to decaf.




Sorry about that...I kinda went on a coffee binge last night, and, well, the results were NOT pretty.

Besides, _I_ thought it was funny....

And NTL really does take some getting used to...all I can say is make sure of things before you jump in a thread...I watched some poor fellow n00b get dismembered by two veterans because he thought they were having a flamewar...it was quite hideous (not to mention educational).  

But other than that, NTL is fun!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, it was an _echoing silence_, affecting every creature with a similar enough name.
> 
> *waves hand* There is no oxymoron in this post *waves hand*



 Sorry, I don't accept third-party material without prior approval.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey hivers...


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't accept third-party material without prior approval.



Doesn't him being a mod make if first person, or at least second person?


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't like a place that dumps down your throat (or up other orifices) for asking questions. I was gonna start another thread, but I don't know everything in the world about what I'm talking about, so it seems I'd get more crap than serious thought.



 Depends. Is any of the following true?


the topic is political and controversial - *or* the topic isn't political but _very_ controversial
you have almost no knowledge of the topic but still insist on telling others how to think about it
you're trolling or starting the thread to attack someone

If not, you should be relatively safe. Really, if every little issue/mistake/whatever would lead to a violent flame war, NTL would have long since flamed out.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Not knowing much about Nothingland, I'm sure you're quite happy here, so why look somewhere else?
> 
> Is it Ashwyn?



Probably. I get blamed for everything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Probably. I get blamed for everything.



No, that would be my cousin Tim. It's Tims fault. Hehe.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't accept third-party material without prior approval.



It's reasonably extrapolated WotC material.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's reasonably extrapolated WotC material.



Can I have some please?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I need a shower.





Eww! STINKY GAMER!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I have more people on my ignore list for this board then NTL.




They just can't get your snarky, smartass humor...  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Then just do your best NKOTB impersonation.




 

Better than the more recent boy band craze...


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They just can't get your snarky, smartass humor...  :\




It's not that. There are just a couple of real jerks on this board. And I'm not the only one who thinks so, unfortunately.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> It's not that. There are just a couple of real jerks on this board. And I'm not the only one who thinks so, unfortunately.




There's always jerks, no matter where you go... Unfortunately. For the world would be a better place without them.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's always jerks, no matter where you go... Unfortunately. For the world would be a better place without them.



I've generaly found this board to be about as jerk free as you can get.  There are a few, I'm usually a bit more lenient when it comes to online jerkdom, as text can only comunicate so well.

As the guy sitting next to me says, language is a horable way to comunicate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's reasonably extrapolated WotC material.



 That's up to the GM to decide, and so it's not in my game.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Doesn't him being a mod make if first person, or at least second person?



 Do you mean "first party" or "second party"? Either way, no.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Can we have a party?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sure, why not?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yay!  Bring on the fire, the booze and the naked dancing...um...I mean the bathing suit dancing...yeah bathing suits...one pieces even....


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can we have a party?



Party in my 5k posts thread


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Bring on the fire, the booze and the naked dancing...um...I mean the bathing suit dancing...yeah bathing suits...one pieces even....



 The bathing suits would burn off anyway.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Shhhhhhhhhhh!!! I have to at least pretend to care for Eric's grandma's sake!  Geez!


----------



## Jdvn1

Pretend to care about nudity?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pretend to care about nudity?



That's not hard


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Shhhh...I'm having a sexy nude day dream...um...with bathing suits...one piece ones...yeah.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Shhhh...I'm having a sexy nude day dream...um...with bathing suits...one piece ones...yeah.



Funny, I'm having one too.


----------



## Aeson

Did someone request a jerk? I have arrived.


Where is the party?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did someone request a jerk? I have arrived.
> 
> 
> Where is the party?



In a pair of pants.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn

I guess the success of the party would depend on *who* the pants belonged to


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> I guess the success of the party would depend on *who* the pants belonged to



Female Triplets. (Dahm sisters?    )


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In a pair of pants.



My 5000th post thread is a pair of pants?

Or are you refering to my pants?  I thought something was itching...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> My 5000th post thread is a pair of pants?
> 
> Or are you refering to my pants?  I thought something was itching...



See above the last post of yours in this thread.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> See above the last post of yours in this thread.



I'm definately not female triplets.  At least most of my personalities don't think we are.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm definately not female triplets.  At least most of my personalities don't think we are.



    I should hope not!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhhhhhh!!! I have to at least pretend to care for Eric's grandma's sake!  Geez!




Trust a guy to throw that theory out the window....   


Anything for them to see frontal nudity....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm definately not female triplets.  At least most of my personalities don't think we are.




Unless one isn't telling the others the truth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Trust a guy to throw that theory out the window....



Some will, some won't.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Anything for them to see frontal nudity....  :\



Personally, what turns me on more than anything is a well dressed woman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Unless one isn't telling the others the truth.



Which happens more than enough on the internet!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally, what turns me on more than anything is a well dressed woman.



Aw...........you don't wub me now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aw...........you don't wub me now?



Of course I still love you. I'm just stating that it is one of my turn ons. I like nudity too, but only in certain situations.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Of course I still love you. I'm just stating that it is one of my turn ons. I like nudity too, but only in certain situations.




Selective nudity?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Some will, some won't.




It all depends on the guy...



> Personally, what turns me on more than anything is a well dressed woman.




Or, for most women, a "Sharp Dressed Man"...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Selective nudity?



Oh, aye.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It all depends on the guy...



Not me anyway.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or, for most women, a "Sharp Dressed Man"...



You seen the pic with me and my dad in the mugshots area?


----------



## DragonTurtle

Selective Nudity? Looks like I entered at the right place. What do I get to select from?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not me anyway.




That's good. Reveal makes up for all the non-perv guys out there....   




> You seen the pic with me and my dad in the mugshots area?




Yup.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DragonTurtle said:
			
		

> Selective Nudity? Looks like I entered at the right place. What do I get to select from?




When a woman gets to be nude. That's the only requirement.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's good. Reveal makes up for all the non-perv guys out there....



Hows that?




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup.



I like that smilie!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DragonTurtle said:
			
		

> Selective Nudity? Looks like I entered at the right place. What do I get to select from?



You got a birthday suit?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Flame induced nudity!  YAY!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hows that?




You haven't seen just how pervy he acts on various threads?   



> I like that smilie!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Flame induced nudity!  YAY!




To quote the Human Torch: FLAME ON!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You haven't seen just how pervy he acts on various threads?



npe. I suppose that a bit of a good thing though, don't want it to rub off.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> To quote the Human Torch: FLAME ON!!!


----------



## Steve Jung

I see we've taken an interesting turn here.


----------



## The Traveler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> To my knowledge, NTL scares away as many as it entices.



The introduction forum, at least as it was originally conceived, is like the doorstep in Fight Club. If someone can survive it with aplomb, they'll do fine in the other forums.

While Nothingland no longer requires an intro thread as price of admission, it's still a good barometer to see if someone is able to handle the acid test of one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I see we've taken an interesting turn here.



 Define "interesting."


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Define "interesting."



Bront denying that he is/are triplets.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Bront denying that he is/are triplets.



 That's the _definition_ of "interesting"? Wow, I've been using it wrong all these years.


----------



## Cyberzombie

The Traveler said:
			
		

> The introduction forum, at least as it was originally conceived, is like the doorstep in Fight Club. If someone can survive it with aplomb, they'll do fine in the other forums.
> 
> While Nothingland no longer requires an intro thread as price of admission, it's still a good barometer to see if someone is able to handle the acid test of one.



 Yep.  Although apparently people have the idea that I give more death threats there than I *actually* do.

I more or less randomly greet some n00bs and make unspeakable comments to others.  It's just pure friendliness either way.


----------



## Ashwyn

The Traveler said:
			
		

> The introduction forum, at least as it was originally conceived, is like the doorstep in Fight Club. If someone can survive it with aplomb, they'll do fine in the other forums.
> 
> While Nothingland no longer requires an intro thread as price of admission, it's still a good barometer to see if someone is able to handle the acid test of one.



I snuck in unnoticed. And remain largely so.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I see we've taken an interesting turn here.




So, what else is new?   

This *is* the hivemind after all!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Man!  I don't remember the last time I saw this few posts on a Monday.

Y'all feeling well?


----------



## Ashwyn

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Man!  I don't remember the last time I saw this few posts on a Monday.
> 
> Y'all feeling well?



Posting has been down for the last two weeks, I've noticed. Keeps getting worse. And just when I need the distraction, too.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's up to the GM to decide, and so it's not in my game.



Silly Jay, you can't be the DM.  Otherwise, I couldn't have cast a spell on you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Silly Jay, you can't be the DM.  Otherwise, I couldn't have cast a spell on you.



 Hey, you don't know the women I know.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Man!  I don't remember the last time I saw this few posts on a Monday.
> 
> Y'all feeling well?



 Busy, on my part, at least.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Man!  I don't remember the last time I saw this few posts on a Monday.
> 
> Y'all feeling well?




Hurricane syndrome.

Not to mention being away from the comp most of the day. Even tho I'm on vacation this week for Dragoncon!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah Ashwyn and I have been lonely...  And don't tell him but I don't like to be here alone with him all the time!  

Hehehe


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah Ashwyn and I have been lonely



I could fly out to Michigan to keep you company.


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah Ashwyn and I have been lonely...  And don't tell him but I don't like to be here alone with him all the time!
> 
> Hehehe



Don't worry. I won't tell him. Just repeat what you just said into the flower on my lapel, please.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Don't worry. I won't tell him. Just repeat what you just said into the flower on my lapel, please.



snaps flower in half.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I could fly out to Michigan to keep you company.



Yay!  Visitors!  By the way did you have a clue who in the heck I was when I walked up to you at Gen Con all of the sudden?


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> snaps flower in half.



Hey. I paid good money for that at the spy store.


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Visitors!  By the way did you have a clue who in the heck I was when I walked up to you at Gen Con all of the sudden?



You were at GenCon, Lady_Acoma? When were you there?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I snuck my way down there on Sunday, it was really more then I could afford, but I had a good time so it was worth it.


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm sorry I missed you. Did you play in any games or did you see the dealer's hall.


----------



## Del

Can anyone tell me where I .. there they are! Pins ahoy! Up goes Aphroditie IX on to the wall.

- Movin' Del, next is the cable tv


----------



## Jdvn1

Going bowling, Del?


----------



## Steve Jung

Del said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me where I .. there they are! Pins ahoy! Up goes Aphroditie IX on to the wall.
> 
> - Movin' Del, next is the cable tv



Glad to help.


----------



## Del

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Going bowling, Del?




By pins I mean poster wall tacks, thankyouverymuch  Aphrodite IX is on the wall in all her Topcow beauty. Too bad the comic book was one of the worst debacles going.

I haven't bowled in years. Is it fun? Has it changed?


----------



## Jdvn1

Del said:
			
		

> By pins I mean poster wall tacks, thankyouverymuch  Aphrodite IX is on the wall in all her Topcow beauty. Too bad the comic book was one of the worst debacles going.
> 
> I haven't bowled in years. Is it fun? Has it changed?



 So should I read or avoid the comic book?

Bowling is... well, bowling. Has it ever changed? I think it's fun, but it's usually one of the events I go to where I know that everyone is going to be really bad at it but that's okay since we're basically just talking and having fun.

Hm. Although I have seen a really light bowling ball with no holes on it. It's pretty neat. You're supposed to palm it and spin it down the land. Ever since I found that thing, that's how I've been bowling.


----------



## Del

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So should I read or avoid the comic book?




The first issue was great. It was set to take over. Then the artist left.

It died sadly at issue 4, I think.

As for bowling the small balls with no holes are what is played here since I can remember. Easier for the kids I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Visitors!  By the way did you have a clue who in the heck I was when I walked up to you at Gen Con all of the sudden?



Yeah, I knew. I quite happy to see you, as I had thought that I wouldn't get the chance to meet you there. You brought a smile to my face that day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I missed you. Did you play in any games or did you see the dealer's hall.



Yes, she was in the dealer's hall on Sunday. We both waited, tickets in hand to find out if we would win something from Guardians of Order.


----------



## Jdvn1

Del said:
			
		

> The first issue was great. It was set to take over. Then the artist left.
> 
> It died sadly at issue 4, I think.



So then it's probably also very difficult to find?


			
				Del said:
			
		

> As for bowling the small balls with no holes are what is played here since I can remember. Easier for the kids I think.



... Really? Hm, I should ask about those some more, then. In the bowling alleys I've seen, there are lighter balls for the kids, but they all have holes. It's more standard, I guess. The two people I could find that had ever heard of them said they were, basically, specialty balls and had to be custom-made.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew. I quite happy to see you, as I had thought that I wouldn't get the chance to meet you there. You brought a smile to my face that day.



 Was she on fire? That'd have tipped me off too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Speaking of comics I was at Atomic Comics today and bought myself Superman: Godfall. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Was she on fire? That'd have tipped me off too.



Lady Acoma is always on fire, and she is quite a beautiful sight too. She has a glow about her that makes her easy to recognize.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm. Although I have seen a really light bowling ball with no holes on it. It's pretty neat. You're supposed to palm it and spin it down the land. Ever since I found that thing, that's how I've been bowling.



Duckpins!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Duckpins!



 Heh. Never thought of it that way. Hilarious!


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She has a glow about her that makes her easy to recognize.



Well, she is on fire.   Did either of you win anything from Guardians of Order?


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heh. Never thought of it that way. Hilarious!



I'm serious.  It's a real variant of bowling originating in Baltimore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Well, she is on fire.   Did either of you win anything from Guardians of Order?



Unfortunately, no. I was hoping on the Grand Prize, A Game of Thrones Deluxe Limited Edition signed by George R.R. Martin. Actually I'd have settled for anything by them, they have quality material. I really want their take on the Monster Manual.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> serious.  It's a real variant of bowling originating in Baltimore.



Please be explaining.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lady Acom is always on fire, and she is quite a beautiful sight too. She has a glow about her that makes her easy to recognize.



 I love the smell of burning flesh in the morning...


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Duckpins!



 Is... that supposed to mean something?  I'm not familiar with those. Are they just bigger?


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Well, she is on fire.   Did either of you win anything from Guardians of Order?



Me, no. I couldn't go at all.


----------



## Bront

I must declare, that I am, indeed, master of my monkeys.

Though apparently so is Firelance.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah Ashwyn and I have been lonely...  And don't tell him but I don't like to be here alone with him all the time!
> 
> Hehehe




It'd have been better had he been a *she* instead....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I must declare, that I am, indeed, master of my monkeys.
> 
> Though apparently so is Firelance.




Which should've been left unsaid....


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah Ashwyn and I have been lonely...  And don't tell him but I don't like to be here alone with him all the time!
> 
> Hehehe



No love for Ashwyn.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which should've been left unsaid....



Have to give credit where credit is due


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No love for Ashwyn.



I've got plenty of love for the entire human race, but even more for those I know well, and that includes you Ashwyn.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got plenty of love for the entire human race, but even more for those I know well, and that includes you Ashwyn.



Well thank you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got plenty of love for the entire human race, but even more for those I know well, and that includes you Ashwyn.




Now you just gave his ego a sudden boost. Hope it doesn't get the better of him....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now you just gave his ego a sudden boost. Hope it doesn't get the better of him....



What, you want me to be sad?


----------



## Del

*set to crash unconscious in a bit*

Is this week's OgreCave Audio any good? I'm gonna settle down with it when I wake up. 45 minutes long. w00t!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> What, you want me to be sad?




Nope. Just not on a William Shatner-sized ego trip...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> What, you want me to be sad?



Never. I'll carry a song in your heart and a smile on my face for you every day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Del said:
			
		

> *set to crash unconscious in a bit*
> 
> Is this week's OgreCave Audio any good? I'm gonna settle down with it when I wake up. 45 minutes long. w00t!



Huh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Just not on a William Shatner-sized ego trip...



Yup, Shatner's got a pretty big head!


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Never. I'll carry a song in your heart and a smile on my face for you every day.










 equals


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yup, Reveal has hit the proverbial nail on its head. Hehe.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Just not on a William Shatner-sized ego trip...



You obviously don't know me very well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You obviously don't know me very well.



We'd like to know you better.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> equals




You're just a scary little man with nothing better to do.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You obviously don't know me very well.




You're William Shatner?!?!?!?!       

Holy ****!!! Whu'd a thunk that?!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're William Shatner?!?!?!?!
> 
> Holy ****!!! Whu'd a thunk that?!



No, I mean...nevermind. Yes, I'm him.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew. I quite happy to see you, as I had thought that I wouldn't get the chance to meet you there. You brought a smile to my face that day.



Aw, how sweet.  I was surprised to see you there actually.  Made me happy.  And the wait with those tickets took forever but I SO wanted something from them.  It would have been awesome!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lady Acoma is always on fire, and she is quite a beautiful sight too. She has a glow about her that makes her easy to recognize.



Are you sure you weren't drunk or drugged or something.  Crothian was sitting there are you positive he didn't poison you somehow?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're just a scary little man with nothing better to do.....



Who me?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, I mean...nevermind. Yes, I'm him.



Liar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Are you sure you weren't drunk or drugged or something.  Crothian was sitting there are you positive he didn't poison you somehow?



Swear on my life. Croth is just a big old teddy bear, personality wise that is. Not very talkative though.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Please be explaining.





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is... that supposed to mean something?  I'm not familiar with those. Are they just bigger?



Duckpin bowling uses a ball smaller than a regular bowling ball that has no holes (about grapefruit-sized). The pins are smaller too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Duckpin bowling uses a ball smaller than a regular bowling ball that has no holes (about grapefruit-sized). The pins are smaller too.



That certainly is interesting.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That certainly is interesting.



 Translation: That is so incredibly boring that I think I'll slip into a coma now.

Not that I'm putting words into your mouth or anything.


----------



## Steve Jung

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Translation: That is so incredibly boring that I think I'll slip into a coma now.
> 
> Not that I'm putting words into your mouth or anything.



Oh no. You'd never do anything like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Swear on my life. Croth is just a big old teddy bear, personality wise that is. Not very talkative though.




*snicker* I guess he makes up for that here on Enworld....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Translation: That is so incredibly boring that I think I'll slip into a coma now.



Well, it is interesting, because I used to bowl with a team on a league.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I would ask about what other things one might put into one's mouth, but I think Eric's granma might die so I will refrain innocently.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *snicker* I guess he makes up for that here on Enworld....



Quite so.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, it is interesting, because I used to bowl with a team on a league.



 No!  Don't say that!  You're ruining it for me!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would ask about what other things one might put into one's mouth, but I think Eric's granma might die so I will refrain innocently.



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!

<I'm gone>


















Oh, oh, oh ROFL!!!!!!!





Eeeeee. 

<breathes out>

Okay, I'm fine.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would ask about what other things one might put into one's mouth, but I think Eric's granma might die so I will refrain innocently.



 You wanna do that sort of thing, you follow the link in my sig.

Like half of ENWorld has done in the last week, apparently.

Here, the only thing you put in other people's mouths besides words is chocolate.  Maybe Mountain Dew or Doritos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> No!  Don't say that!  You're ruining it for me!



Well, it is the truth. Farbeit from me to tell a fib.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Here, the only thing you put in other people's mouths besides words is chocolate.  Maybe Mountain Dew or Doritos.



And plenty of, I might add. 

Mmmmmm, chocolate......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, it is the truth. Farbeit from me to tell a fib.



 Oh, come on!  Lie for me!

Or if you won't lie, at least tell me a story!

~gets in PJs, puts hair up in pigtails, and sits at Frukathka's feet~

Tell me a story, Uncle Frucka!!!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Oh, come on!  Lie for me!
> 
> Or if you won't lie, at least tell me a story!
> 
> ~gets in PJs, puts hair up in pigtails, and sits at Frukathka's feet~
> 
> Tell me a story, Uncle Frucka!!!!!!



Once upon a time there was a peaceful mountian town where elves and and lived in harmony with nature. One elf named Geingle left town one day and......

shoot I can't think of anything else. I guess I've got ENWorld block.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Once upon a time there was a peaceful mountian town where elves and and lived in harmony with nature. One elf named Geingle left town one day and......
> 
> shoot I can't think of anything else. I guess I've got ENWorld block.



 That's some bad writer's block if you can't even make it two sentances in.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would ask about what other things one might put into one's mouth, but I think Eric's granma might die so I will refrain innocently.




Leave your toys outta this!


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Duckpin bowling uses a ball smaller than a regular bowling ball that has no holes (about grapefruit-sized). The pins are smaller too.



 Ooh, neat. No, this is completely different.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Just not on a William Shatner-sized ego trip...



He's strangely humble when not infront of a camera or mike.  In a way, he's almost become a caricature of himself.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would ask about what other things one might put into one's mouth, but I think Eric's granma might die so I will refrain innocently.



Bah, be brave, be bold  .  Perhaps Eric's Granma is just as perverted as the rest of us...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Perhaps Eric's Granma is just as perverted as the rest of us...



Yea right, and I'm Tom Welling.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hello Tom!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hello Tom!



OY!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> AHOY!



Tom the Pirate! Hello to you too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tom the Pirate! Hello to you too!



  Gotta love the hivemind.


----------



## Steve Jung

Darn tootin'.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ooooookkkaaayyy...but only toot so much cause even I only have so many smelly candles and matches.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ooooookkkaaayyy...but only toot so much cause even I only have so many smelly candles and matches.



 The dog did it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The dog did it.



Suuuuure.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Suuuuure.



Um, the cat did it?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, the cat did it?




Dogs stink worse when they toot.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Well I'm off to Dragoncon! I hope I can find gas on the way down and back! See you nutcases next week!


----------



## Sniktch

Isn't there some way we could sticky this to the second page?  Or create a seperate forum?

There's enough drivel on the internet as it is


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Isn't there some way we could sticky this to the second page?  Or create a seperate forum?
> 
> There's enough drivel on the internet as it is



Quiet, n00b.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Quiet, n00b.




*chokes on soda*


----------



## Sniktch

Hey, Ashwyn, how many posts do they give us these days before we have to start a new thread?


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hey, Ashwyn, how many posts do they give us these days before we have to start a new thread?



I don't know. It's a lot more than before, I think.


----------



## Sniktch

Before what?  The Meta 800 post limit threads or the GD 400 post ones?

Remember when an 800 post thread would burn up in 4 to 6 hours and annoy everyone by remaining firmly lodged right at the top of General Discussion?


----------



## Crothian

I imagine its still around 800, but if you really want to know check out some of the past threads and see what they goto.  

I loved those days, and I miss the real hive


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> I imagine its still around 800, but if you really want to know check out some of the past threads and see what they goto.
> 
> I loved those days, and I miss the real hive




w00t!  My summon Crothian spell worked!  I still have some power in these tired old bones...

Dungannon has made me all maudlin for the old days, too, talking to him last night.  I remember at the time we all swore we'd never go away, but time takes its toll on people...  

And then sometimes people come back.  Like when the clouds part and the sun starts to shine again and your hope in the future is restored.  OK, I still hate my job, but on the homefront things are really looking up.  And when my life started to get back in order, first thing I decided to do was start tracking down some old friends 

Or bring myself back out of the darkness, to be more accurate


----------



## Dungannon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Dungannon has made me all maudlin for the old days, too, talking to him last night.  I remember at the time we all swore we'd never go away, but time takes its toll on people...



Speak o' the devil, and he may appear.   Wow, Crothian, Ashwyn, Sniktch and myself all in the same Hivemind thread?  Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Speak o' the devil, and he may appear.   Wow, Crothian, Ashwyn, Sniktch and myself all in the same Hivemind thread?  Who'd a thunk it?




If we only had a dash of Fidget, DG&H, Hellhound, Arwink, Tallarn, Capellan, Maldur, Agge, Skade, and Randomling (and quite a few others, I know) it'd be a full blown reunion!  But I'm happy with this small get together, too   

Hmm, 800 posts, though?  Even I'm not that ambitious.  But we can at least turn a new page...


----------



## Sniktch

Now I think the first order of business is to recall the latest batch of implants and fix the manufacturer's defects...  they are obviously not working quite right...


----------



## Sniktch

Don't make me get to the next page all by myself - you know I will


----------



## Crothian

Fidget doesn't have time for the boards, heck I see him once a blue moon these days.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Don't make me get to the next page all by myself - you know I will




You don't have the posting power....before you were the ...what a minute...I was always the master.


----------



## Dungannon

That's what we get for subcontracting to those cybernetic ninja monkeys in Texas.  You know how short their attention span is and how it affects quality control...


----------



## Crothian

well, we spent the budget on the dancing monkeys so we had to go discount on the implants


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fidget doesn't have time for the boards, heck I see him once a blue moon these days.




I know, but it doesn't make me miss him any less...

Hey, I forget the old rules.  This is my 2,358th post - do I get monkeys for that?


----------



## Dungannon

I wonder where Sir Osis has been, haven't seen him on any boards in a _long_ time.


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> You don't have the posting power....before you were the ...what a minute...I was always the master.




Although, unless my memory is failingme, it was Agge and I who patented the original flurry of posts.

Nah, that was probably you, too... :\ 

Oh sensei, your grasshopper has returned to learn new lessons in the art of drivel


----------



## Dungannon

No, the monkeys are reserved for _special_ postcounts, like 2369.


----------



## Crothian

Osis was back at Randomlings in trhe spring and then gone again, no idea what happened there.....my guesws is that damn life thing


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I wonder where Sir Osis has been, haven't seen him on any boards in a _long_ time.




Last I heard, he was working.  He might be showing up at the Mass gameday next month.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Although, unless my memory is failingme, it was Agge and I who patented the original flurry of posts.
> 
> Nah, that was probably you, too... :\




I once had a 7 in a row during one of those really bad server times so it might have been me......


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I wonder where Sir Osis has been, haven't seen him on any boards in a _long_ time.




Yeah, last I saw was when he checked in at RH earlier this year.  

Although I try to let him live on in my liver.

I spotted Knight Otu recently, though he was traveling in disguise again...


----------



## Dungannon

Well, well, look at what the cat dragged in.   Nice to see ya in these here parts, AO.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Last I heard, he was working.  He might be showing up at the Mass gameday next month.




The over kitty has returned....I've got a wedding card I need to send you one of these days....


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I spotted Knight Otu recently, though he was traveling in disguise again...





as a ....?


----------



## Dungannon

I see Knight Otu all the time in the Living ENWorld forum, they've actually given him powers there.    What I want to know is, where's Darkness hiding?


----------



## Dungannon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Yeah, last I saw was when he checked in at RH earlier this year.
> 
> Although I try to let him live on in my liver.



You and me both, pal.   I've consumed more alcohol in the last month than I did in the 2 years prior.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Yeah.  Haven't been around these parts much lately.

And get around to the card when you, uh, get around to it.  Weddings not for another month.

Uggh.  Its only another month.


----------



## Dungannon

So, AO, whatcha doing for the bachelor party?


----------



## Sniktch

Woops, obviously I forgot the rule about turning off sigs too    

Heh, you'll be fine, Ao - don't let your hackles get all straightened out.  It hasn't killed me... yet...

Otu was visiting the dark corners of messageboards as the evil dragon Ashardalon.

Anyone else have a furious grin plastered on their face right now?


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> , where's Darkness hiding?




he's been around, but he's just a shadow of his former self


----------



## Dungannon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Woops, obviously I forgot the rule about turning off sigs too



Actually, the new incarnation of the boards does it for you.  Your sig only shows on your first post in a page.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Anyone else have a furious grin plastered on their face right now?




don't I always??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> So, AO, whatcha doing for the bachelor party?




Don't know yet.  Ryan and James (guedo79 & scholar) are organizing it.  It won't be a 'traditional' bachelor party, I hope.  I'm not one for strip clubs and I don't drink.  Course, we don't even know who is going.  Most of the guests are out of towners.  When we were getting fitted for tuxes, they could only count three.  I haven't heard since.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

if ryan and james had their way, it'd be strippers at Chuckie Cheese.  They're silly that way.  My responce to that is, "When one of you takes the plunge, you can have your cardboard and silicone.'


----------



## Dungannon

Strip clubs are overrated.  What you should do is head down to Atlantic City for the day/night.


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> if ryan and james had their way, it'd be strippers at Chuckie Cheese.



LMAO


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> LMAO




They are an interesting pair. There is a reason why they're my best men or whatever you call the guys that stand with you.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> if ryan and james had their way, it'd be strippers at Chuckie Cheese.




I want to see those pictures if this happens....


----------



## Dungannon

The one that stands right next to you, holds on to the ring until you need it, and catches you if you faint is the best man, the rest are called groomsmen.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> The one that stands right next to you, holds on to the ring until you need it, and catches you if you faint is the best man, the rest are called groomsmen.




and their job is to keep you from running away or to cover your escape.....


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Actually, the new incarnation of the boards does it for you.  Your sig only shows on your first post in a page.




Oh, great, go and make me feel like a n00b again.  I'm gonna tell PyrhutKat to come beat you up!

Ao, they sound like best men to me.  Strippers at Chucky Cheese, what a brilliant idea...


----------



## Dungannon

Ya know that alt fits him all the more now that he lives in West Virginia.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Well, officially, ryan is the best man and james is a groomsman, then.

And there will be no bolting.  Otherwise I won't get my godiva chocolate or chocolate buttercreme filled chocolate cake.  Sides, lori knows where I live and can hold my stuff hostage.


----------



## Dungannon

Good lord, that's a chocolatey cake.  You sure you'll be able to share it with others?


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Ya know that alt fits him all the more now that he lives in West Virginia.




Yeah, but unfortunately I don't think we'll be seeing him in these parts any time soon  :\


----------



## Crothian

i predict a cat will get to it first so every piece will have a hair in it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

yeah. and its got a vanilla cake with raspberry filling layer for the nonchocolatey inclined.


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> yeah. and its got a vanilla cake with raspberry filling layer for the nonchocolatey inclined.



Those people exist?  I've heard rumors, but never really believed them.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Those people exist?  I've heard rumors, but never really believed them.




Hi!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> i predict a cat will get to it first so every piece will have a hair in it




not losing my hair yet.

And yeah, the nonchocolate heathens exist.  If we let them exist, it means more chocolate for us.


----------



## Sniktch

Actually, when I was twelve, my stepmother opened her own home-based chocloate business.  One day I broke into her supplies and stuffed myself full of all the chocolate I could stomache, and then some.  Cured me of chocolate for years, although i eventually receovered.

Served its purpose, in a way, as I got to skip the whole acne phase since I wasn't eating anything sweet at that age...

Since my "summon Crothian" was so wildly successful, I tried a "summon SteveJung" too.  Let's see if it works...


----------



## Dungannon

Oh come on, Crothian.  You're an ooze and _everyone_ knows an ooze will absorb anything.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Oh come on, Crothian.  You're an ooze and _everyone_ knows an ooze will absorb anything.




ya, but when it comes out it looks the same!!  that's just freaky....


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Oh come on, Crothian.  You're an ooze and _everyone_ knows an ooze will absorb anything.




Its true.  He tried to absorb me once, and I've only just now fought my way free.

But chocloate, hmmm...

Maybe we've finally found the weapon that can actually damage this ooze


----------



## Dungannon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Since my "summon Crothian" was so wildly successful, I tried a "summon SteveJung" too.  Let's see if it works...



Should we all start humming the "Homicide" theme?


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Its true.  He tried to absorb me once, and I've only just now fought my way free.
> 
> But chocloate, hmmm...
> 
> Maybe we've finally found the weapon that can actually damage this ooze




ya, waste the chocolate by hurting me...that will please the girls...


----------



## Dungannon

Well, I'm off work and outta here.  I'll try to return shortly from my lame dialup service at home.


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm off work and outta here.  I'll try to return shortly from my lame dialup service at home.




Welcome to my hell.  But I've been keeping up - it can be done.


----------



## Sniktch

LOL, which leads me to a sad fact.  Most of the "overtime" I've worked in the past week has just been to stay on the broadband and read/post a little longer without the phone calls interrupting


----------



## Crothian

that's some sweet over time

my cable modem is paid out of my gaming budget.....


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> If we only had a dash of Fidget, DG&H, Hellhound, Arwink, Tallarn, Capellan, Maldur, Agge, Skade, and Randomling (and quite a few others, I know) it'd be a full blown reunion!  But I'm happy with this small get together, too
> 
> Hmm, 800 posts, though?  Even I'm not that ambitious.  But we can at least turn a new page...



over 30 pages (or 1200) is when they close a thread and have you open a new one.  I've seen one go as far as 40 pages though.


----------



## Crothian

we got a lot of work ahead of us boys.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Heh. I remember what that was like.

I still bawk at the price, but I am enjoying the cable modem


----------



## Crothian

ya, its not cheap but I feel its money well spent


----------



## Sniktch

Bront said:
			
		

> over 30 pages (or 1200) is when they close a thread and have you open a new one.  I've seen one go as far as 40 pages though.




Holy crap, Batman!  We better switch to one word a post or we'll never make it  

Not really, Crothian - remember, I'm salary now, so I don't get paid for overtime.  I just get a little time to surfe at high speed without interruption... if I was getting paid for it, it wouldn;t be a sad fact, it'd be genius...

Not that I don't have some 6,000 posts in several forums that were made while I was on teh clock... *whistles innocently*


----------



## Crothian

I understand, I can't post as much from work like I used ....those were the days.....


----------



## Steve Jung

Board invasion. Whee!


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> I understand, I can't post as much from work like I used ....those were the days.....



They actually expect you to do work?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I can't post as much from work as I used to either.  course, i went from spending my entire shifts surfing to having no computer access.

Work sucks.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> They actually expect you to do work?




ya, talk to customers, do papoer work, wake up, wear pants....they are freaking slave drivers.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

evil soulless minions of orthodoxy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

now I remember how my post count got this high.


----------



## Crothian

ya, now we are like a bunch of old dwarves needed to find the weapons we used to use and go clear out some undead things.....


----------



## Sniktch

Work sucks, here here!

Hiya, Steve!  Whee!  I've pulled off three successful summons tonight, counting Dungannon.  I still got it, baby


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I can't post as much from work as I used to either.  course, i went from spending my entire shifts surfing to having no computer access.
> 
> Work sucks.



Yeah. It's rare for me to have more than a couple minutes during the day when I can hop on the computer.


			
				Corthian said:
			
		

> ya, talk to customers, do papoer work, wake up, *wear pants*....they are freaking slave drivers.....



You should see if MEG Hal's place is hiring then.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You should see if MEG Hal's place is hiring then.




I'd have to move and that is too much of a pain.....


----------



## Sniktch

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> now I remember how my post count got this high.





Bwahahaha!  I never did.  I once had 200 posts out of an 800 post thread  And Agge says I suck at teh post-whoring  

No, the plan is now that we have the thread back, to keep it.  Anyone enters that you don't recognize, just pretend they're hong and grab a stick


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Work sucks, here here!
> 
> Hiya, Steve!  Whee!  I've pulled off three successful summons tonight, counting Dungannon.  I still got it, baby




Who else you going to get here??

i hate that thiry second thing!!!


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, now we are like a bunch of old dwarves needed to find the weapons we used to use and go clear out some undead things.....



Oh yah, you betcha. Speaking of which I picked up_ Fargo_ last week.


			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hiya, Steve!  Whee!  I've pulled off three successful summons tonight, counting Dungannon.  I still got it, baby



Oh yeah. How've you been?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Okay. Lori has officially lost it.  She called me into the bedroom to see if some strange critter was in the room.  Turned out to be a cat of all things *shock*


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> No, the plan is now that we have the thread back, to keep it.  Anyone enters that you don't recognize, just pretend they're hong and grab a stick




So, we beat up the newbies?  I can get behind a policy like that


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Okay. Lori has officially lost it.  She called me into the bedroom to see if some strange critter was in the room.  Turned out to be a cat of all things *shock*




she'll be happy to know the representitive from ohio laughs at that!!


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh yah, you betcha. Speaking of which I picked up_ Fargo_ last week.




good movie, don't you know.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> the plan is now that we have the thread back, to keep it.  Anyone enters that you don't recognize, just pretend they're hong and grab a stick




Can we pretend we don't recognize them and whap them anyway?


----------



## Sniktch

I'm starting t do better, Steve, starting to do better.  

We'll someone anyone else we happen to see in the neighborhood.  You remember 'em...

And yeah, the n00bs we beat into submission, replace their implants, and teach how its supposed to be done


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Okay. Lori has officially lost it.  She called me into the bedroom to see if some strange critter was in the room.  Turned out to be a cat of all things *shock*



I hope for her sake the room was dark.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> she'll be happy to know the representitive from ohio laughs at that!!




She pouted and called me a meanie for telling you guys.  Good times, good times.

And yeah, Fargo good.


----------



## Sniktch

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Can we pretend we don't recognize them and whap them anyway?




Be my guest.  Actually, you've probably been in here more recently, so how 'bout we phrase it - anyone I don't recognize gets beaten with sticks... sound good?


----------



## Sniktch

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> She pouted and called me a meanie for telling you guys.  Good times, good times.




I'm betting she wins in the end, though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I hope for her sake the room was dark.




That it was, at least.  She heard the crinkling of plastic on the floor. She had my cat curled up in her legs as per usual and thought the clump of blanket on my side of the bed was her cat.  So, she couldn't figure out what was on the floor making the noise, since her other cat won't set foot in the bedroom from fear of the other two.

She is amusing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Be my guest.  Actually, you've probably been in here more recently, so how 'bout we phrase it - anyone I don't recognize gets beaten with sticks... sound good?




Sounds good.  Hmm... I've been spoiled with admin powers.  The lack of ability to mess with things over here is making me twitchy.


----------



## Steve Jung

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Be my guest.  Actually, you've probably been in here more recently, so how 'bout we phrase it - anyone I don't recognize gets beaten with sticks... sound good?



Works for me. We can also throw 'em in a wood chipper. I wonder if the newcomers are thinking, "Who are these 2000+ post people?"


----------



## Del

*HALO jumps into the thread and sets up a perimeter*

I need a hobby to get away from my hobbies. Tiring week.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> She pouted and called me a meanie for telling you guys.  Good times, good times.




We are concerned for her well being, those cats in possible dark rooms can be fierce....


----------



## Sniktch

*Sniktch beats Del with a stick*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Works for me. We can also throw 'em in a wood chipper. I wonder if the newcomers are thinking, "Who are these 2000+ post people?"




The old adventurers have to pass by sometimes.  Now to beat up on those damn elves.  Oh wait, I ran the elves.  crap.


----------



## Del

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Sniktch beats Del with a stick*




No master! No master!


----------



## Del

*Fetches Sniktch his evening tea*


----------



## Steve Jung

*beats Del with a stick* Nothing personal.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The old adventurers have to pass by sometimes.  Now to beat up on those damn elves.  Oh wait, I ran the elves.  crap.




not pass by, frankly when every else left the place got boring.....the new people frankly are not that amusing and more annoying.  I know understand why people hated the hive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I can't believe I was ever that green. This is how you interrogate.

*raises cane*

I've enjoyed the reintroduction to Justice League (now Unlimited).  Was fun to see Batman Beyond Bruce Wayne teaching 'modern day' Batman a thing or two.


----------



## Crothian

justice league is just freaking sweet, I'm amazed how good it has become


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Damn whipper snappers need to get off the lawn.


----------



## Crothian

and not steal the gnomes!!


----------



## Sniktch

*Sniktch beats Del with a stick*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> not pass by, frankly when every else left the place got boring.....the new people frankly are not that amusing and more annoying.  I know understand why people hated the hive.




Stuff happens   Sad, but true...  but we know where to find some of them, so we carry on the flame and wait for the rest.  Those implants have got to be hurting them right now.  

*Sniktch beats Del some more with his stick*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> justice league is just freaking sweet, I'm amazed how good it has become




I watched it religiously when it first started.  Then we got rid of everything but the very basic channels.  Now that we've got digital, I can enjoy it once more.  I actually looked it up after a thread on the Eden buffy boards was talking about how many whedon alumni were on the show.  Too me a bit to recognize Gina Torres.  I recognized Robert Picardo (from Voyager) immediately, at least.


----------



## Del

*Secretly calls human resources about master servant abuse at the Sniktch Manor*


----------



## Steve Jung

Is it on Cartoon Network?


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Is it on Cartoon Network?




ya, saturday nights and reruns sunday nights


----------



## Sniktch

*Sniktch grabs Del and shoves a brand new patented robotic ninja monkey brand implant into the back of his skull*

You!  You are now officially drone 4,177!  You will be integrated into the main Hive, prepare yourself for the automated surgical team that has been dispatched to your position.

Remember, postcount means monkeys.  Go forth and multiply, and post drivel prolificly for no good reason!


----------



## Dungannon

I'm back.   Oh, hold on.

_*grabs stick, beats Del with it.*_

Ok, that's better.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I watched it religiously when it first started.  Then we got rid of everything but the very basic channels.  Now that we've got digital, I can enjoy it once more.  I actually looked it up after a thread on the Eden buffy boards was talking about how many whedon alumni were on the show.  Too me a bit to recognize Gina Torres.  I recognized Robert Picardo (from Voyager) immediately, at least.




Ya, I was suprised how good of voice actors they turned out to be.  Its a tough think to do


----------



## Sniktch

And let that be a lesson to you!

Make sure you bring teh funny, or I'll let Dungannon beat you again.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> and not steal the gnomes!!




Heh. we need to get ryan to protect the gnomes.  His gnome campaign is going strong.  He's even running a gnomes oneshot at the  Albany gameday opposite a Paranoia/All Flesh Must Be Eaten game and Kobolds Ate My Baby.



			
				guedo79 said:
			
		

> Gnomes! a 3.5 D&D game run by Guedo79
> 
> Kobolds have eaten your babies.
> Adventures would rather set over you then talk to you.
> People laugh at the little hole you live in.
> Now it's your turn to take out some GNOMISH REVENGE!
> Mechs! Flamethrowers! Superpowered Kobolds!




I tried to convince him to run an ewoks oneshot, but he just didn't have the time to learn a new game.


----------



## Del

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm back.   Oh, hold on.
> 
> _*grabs stick, beats Del with it.*_
> 
> Ok, that's better.




Busts a cap in Dungannon's ass with his new robotic monkey smartgun targeter.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, saturday nights and reruns sunday nights




Didn't know it was on saturday nights.  I usually tape a bunch of cartoons sunday night while I'm at work want watch them later in the week.  That's one of them.


----------



## Dungannon

I'm almost afraid to ask, but what's an "ewok oneshot"?


----------



## Sniktch

Eh, no, new recruits don't get those.  Not until you receive your recognition module and realize who the enemy is.  Your masters have returned, and don;t you forget it.

Hey, do you think we could actually get the gnome virus started again?  Does someone have the avatar?  Heck, if so, e-mail it to me


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Del said:
			
		

> Busts a cap in Dungannon's ass with his new robotic monkey smartgun targeter.




*Laughs as the robot monkey shocks Del instead of shooting Dungannon.  Then beats him with a stick.*


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, saturday nights and reruns sunday nights



Thanks. I'll have to look into this.


			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> You!  You are now officially drone 4,177!  You will be integrated into the main Hive, prepare yourself for the automated surgical team that has been dispatched to your position



We have automated teams now? I've been using the self-installation kit.


----------



## Dungannon

Del said:
			
		

> Busts a cap in Dungannon's ass with his new robotic monkey smartgun targeter.



Silly Wabbit.  Don't you know that your new implant prevents you from targeting elder Hiveminders?

_*beats Del with a bigger stick*_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm almost afraid to ask, but what's an "ewok oneshot"?




Well, ryan started his gnomes campaign on a lark,  He wasn't ready yet to start his Mutants and Masterminds game yet, so thought 'What annoying thing can I force my players to play?'  Thus, they are playing gnomes with pointy hats and gnome slippers that have run off to join the circus.

An Ewok oneshot would be the Star Wars equivalent, since so many people despise the teddy bears.


----------



## Dungannon

I'm pretty sure AO has the gnome avatar somewhere.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> We have automated teams now? I've been using the self-installation kit.




well, the server drive was really to upgrade the hivemind*






*completely false.....


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm almost afraid to ask, but what's an "ewok oneshot"?




I'm guessing its a Star Wars game with all ewoks, but I could be wrong.  Rather, that would just be wrong  

Oh, heck yeah, the Hive is now fully automated.  Where did you think I disappeared to?  We even have nanobots.  Watch this - 

*Sniktch's stick beats Del all by itself*


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure AO has the gnome avatar somewhere.




we had a gnoming here in may but it didn't catch on......


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'm guessing its a Star Wars game with all ewoks, but I could be wrong.  Rather, that would just be wrong




that'd be great, you can do the battle of Endor with ewoks!!


----------



## Steve Jung

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm almost afraid to ask, but what's an "ewok oneshot"?



Star Wars pron?


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure AO has the gnome avatar somewhere.




I'm pretty sure he knows where to findmy e-mail address  



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *completely false




Or is it?  

And maybe I just need a new avatar?


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Star Wars pron?


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> ...since so many people despise the teddy bears.



Don't let Ashwyn here you talk like that.


----------



## Sniktch

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Star Wars pron?




Bwahahaha!  But seriously, I don't want to see that.  Ever.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> And maybe I just need a new avatar?




and make it star wars pron?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure AO has the gnome avatar somewhere.




That i do.  I even have it available for people to gnome themself.

I think Terraism is still gnomed from when he recovered it for us.

The gnomings have dropped off as of late on RH.  Any worthy canidates you can think of?


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Don't let Ashwyn here you talk like that.




Wherever he is, he just rolled over, I know it.  He was here earlier, actually, but dropped off around 10 EST...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Don't let Ashwyn here you talk like that.




Personally, I love the furry little things.  When Lori was thinking about running a Star Wars game, I wanted to play an Ewok (Jedi).  Okay, mostly that was just to mess with her, but I like the silly concept.



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha!  But seriously, I don't want to see that.  Ever.




Then don't watch the Star Wars Christmas Special.  It has Wookie Porn.


----------



## Dungannon

Yeah, gnome Malcolm.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That i do.  I even have it available for people to gnome themself.
> 
> I think Terraism is still gnomed from when he recovered it for us.
> 
> The gnomings have dropped off as of late on RH.  Any worthy canidates you can think of?




I saved a copy too, but I can't gnome people.  

I's say malcolm and clawfang...they need to be united in something....


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Personally, I love the furry little things.  When Lori was thinking about running a Star Wars game, I wanted to play an Ewok (Jedi).  Okay, mostly that was just to mess with her, but I like the silly concept.




I wasn't allowed to play one either in our lkast short lived Star Wars Game


----------



## Sniktch

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The gnomings have dropped off as of late on RH.  Any worthy canidates you can think of?




Ummm, clawfang?  

And I saw Wookie pr0n once, thats why I never wanna see anything remotely resemblingit again.  I wentto school with a Wookie.  A female, actually.  And when a Wookie mates with a human, it justain't pretty.

hmm, spacebar is going out...


----------



## Dungannon

Wookie Pr0n.  Wow, there's a mental image I could've done without.  Thanks for the nightmares, AO.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> I's say malcolm and clawfang...they need to be united in something....




I like how you think, but considering recent events, I don't want to fuel any fires.  A gnoming are suppossed to be a happy occassion.  Don't want it to be misconstrued.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Wookie Pr0n.  Wow, there's a mental image I could've done without.  Thanks for the nightmares, AO.




Had to pass them on.  After all, I've seen the special.  Even have a copy of it.

Apparently they like Bea Arthur.


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian for teh win!

Ao with logic  :\ Darn logic and responsibility.

By my thinking, Malcolm's got a pretty good sense of humor - I think he'd get it.  clawfang probably wouldn't.  Which kinda makes it an intriguing possibility, don't you think?


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Had to pass them on.  After all, I've seen the special.  Even have a copy of it.
> 
> Apparently they like Bea Arthur.




you have a copy?  wow, your coolness just rose a whole level!!


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> By my thinking, Malcolm's got a pretty good sense of humor - I think he'd get it.  clawfang probably wouldn't.  Which kinda makes it an intriguing possibility, don't you think?




worse case scenreio they both bitch about it and we ban them......

or is that best?


----------



## Sniktch

Want a new mental image, Dungannon?   

edit: sees new post...

Bea Arthur!


----------



## Steve Jung

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Crothian for teh win!
> 
> Ao with logic  :\ Darn logic and responsibility.
> 
> By my thinking, Malcolm's got a pretty good sense of humor - I think he'd get it.  clawfang probably wouldn't.  Which kinda makes it an intriguing possibility, don't you think?



The extremism thread has been closed for days. Hopefully that's cooled them off.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Want a new mental image, Dungannon?
> 
> edit: sees new post...
> 
> Bea Arthur!




you'll be dreaming of her in chocolate tonight.....


----------



## Dungannon

Hah!  Now you've been afflicted with an unwanted mental image from the Overkitty.


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> worse case scenreio they both bitch about it and we ban them......
> 
> or is that best?




That might just be the single most evil thing I have ever seen you say.  I like it    

Where did Drone4177 get off to?  Did the appearance of these strange and terrible beings scare him away?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> you have a copy?  wow, your coolness just rose a whole level!!




I never watch it.  Too painful.  The cartoon in it wasn't bad, though.  Had Boba Fett.

There. And yeah, Malcolm is gnomed.  He'll get the joke.


----------



## Dungannon

I think he's off licking his wounds and getting used to the new implant.


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Hah!  Now you've been afflicted with an unwanted mental image from the Overkitty.




I got better.

Just FYI, Steve, the first thing I did when I was given admin status back was draft and send an official warning to them both.  They have both been made aware that if they disrupt our happy house again they have a Rat Bastard with a banhammer to face.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> That might just be the single most evil thing I have ever seen you say.  I like it




well, I mostly only post to EN World so I really can't get too evil....


----------



## Sniktch

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> There. And yeah, Malcolm is gnomed.  He'll get the joke.




Well, I was kinda arguing for gnoming both of them... maybe we should see what Queenie, SM, and DireWold think of the idea?  I really like it, but then again I'm the evil one...


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Just FYI, Steve, the first thing I did when I was given admin status back was draft and send an official warning to them both.  They have both been made aware that if they disrupt our happy house again they have a Rat Bastard with a banhammer to face.




and that rocked!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

And once again I thank the wombat and the rat for him being admin again.  With Lucy mostly away and me completely sucking at the punishment of naughty people, poor John has been overwhelmed.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And once again I thank the wombat and the rat for him being admin again.  With Lucy mostly away and me completely sucking at the punishment of naughty people, poor John has been overwhelmed.




sorry, I should be doing more there I think


----------



## Dungannon

Should we start a betting pool on which one will step out of line first?


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Should we start a betting pool on which one will step out of line first?




only if I'm aloud to use a cattle prod on them so I win.....


----------



## Sniktch

Its harder to do anything with just mod status.  You can't, say, ban someone if theyneed it.  And I've been away at bad cop school, so I'm ready for it.


----------



## Steve Jung

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I got better.
> 
> Just FYI, Steve, the first thing I did when I was given admin status back was draft and send an official warning to them both.  They have both been made aware that if they disrupt our happy house again they have a Rat Bastard with a banhammer to face.



At least they know the consequences now. I've seen the autognomings recently, but not a targeted one. This should be fun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> sorry, I should be doing more there I think




Not your fault, Croth.  The Admins are suppossed to swing most of the weight.  I'm just the Tech Admin, but I feel bad cause I feel I should be pulling some of the weight, but I'm not.  Mostly, I've got Lori doing the search for bad threads and I love her for doing it.


----------



## Dungannon

Has anyone actually seen Randomling on the board lately?  I haven't seen her post there since the beginning of July, I think.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Its harder to do anything with just mod status.  You can't, say, ban someone if theyneed it.  And I've been away at bad cop school, so I'm ready for it.




I know but I really don't do anything there.....boys forum is my biggest worry but we seem to have that under control since really no one posts there


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen Randomling on the board lately?  I haven't seen her post there since the beginning of July, I think.





nope


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I've started a Mod-forum thread for gnomings, but will still entertain suggestions here as well.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Not your fault, Croth.  The Admins are suppossed to swing most of the weight.  I'm just the Tech Admin, but I feel bad cause I feel I should be pulling some of the weight, but I'm not.  Mostly, I've got Lori doing the search for bad threads and I love her for doing it.




wow, that's nice of her to share your burden.....


----------



## Sniktch

Darn, starting to wear out, gotta get up and get ready for the school bus in 4 1/2 hours...

BTW, anyone else noticed that we've gone through more than 3 pages on the two boards tonight in a couple of hours?  Ah, takes me back


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen Randomling on the board lately?  I haven't seen her post there since the beginning of July, I think.




Seen her post? No.

Seen her name show up at the bottom of the screen? Yesterday or Tuesday.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I've started a Mod-forum thread for gnomings, but will still entertain suggestions here as well.




you can always gnome lady acoma, she needs the wieght.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, that's nice of her to share your burden.....




She consideres it her duty as a moderator, I guess.

Just means I don't have to read the Discuss Anything debates.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Darn, starting to wear out, gotta get up and get ready for the school bus in 4 1/2 hours...
> 
> BTW, anyone else noticed that we've gone through more than 3 pages on the two boards tonight in a couple of hours?  Ah, takes me back




I know what you mean, morning comes early.  THink they'd get suspecious if I called in sick the friday before a 3 day weekend??


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen Randomling on the board lately?  I haven't seen her post there since the beginning of July, I think.




She's been on, but hasn't posted.  She's in full lurk mode - I only started seeing her again when I sent her that PM and my name turned gold...

Queenie planted the seed in my mind, so give her partial credit


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> She consideres it her duty as a moderator, I guess.
> 
> Just means I don't have to read the Discuss Anything debates.




I don't read them, if I did I'd either make things worse or start accusing people of things.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Darn, starting to wear out, gotta get up and get ready for the school bus in 4 1/2 hours...




Bah! Sleep is for the weak.

As long as you get an IV of caffeine and a complete change of blood, you'll be fine.


----------



## Dungannon

I say that, on April 1, you replace _everyones_ avatar with the gnome.


----------



## Bront

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Bah! Sleep is for the weak.
> 
> As long as you get an IV of caffeine and a complete change of blood, you'll be fine.



I have a cathider you can borrow.


----------



## Sniktch

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Seen her post? No.
> 
> Seen her name show up at the bottom of the screen? Yesterday or Tuesday.




Tuesday - day I sent her the PM.  It seemed to summon her like a speeding bullet...

Theymight, Crothian, but if you havethe time, what can they do?

I've gotten used to 3 hours a night since kindergarten started - I'll be fine... I'll just guzzle caffeine like usual...


----------



## Crothian

do we only have the one picture?  if we have more I have an idea.  to bad clay left us, i could use his help


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't read them, if I did I'd either make things worse or start accusing people of things.....




I sometimes start to read them, but my brain gets seriously bored after the third post.



			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

> I say that, on April 1, you replace _everyones_ avatar with the gnome.




I may.  I may.


----------



## Steve Jung

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen Randomling on the board lately?  I haven't seen her post there since the beginning of July, I think.



According to her livejournal, she's been in hiding. Nothing more specific than that.

What the difference between the admins and the mods? Besides the banning thing.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Theymight, Crothian, but if you havethe time, what can they do?
> .




You'd be amazed.  THe manager I work under has been hqaving fun it seems firing people.  We've lost a lot of people in the past few months, now some of them were worthless but others its hard to say


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> According to her livejournal, she's been in hiding. Nothing more specific than that.
> 
> What the difference between the admins and the mods? Besides the banning thing.




they have cooler powers over everything, mods just in certain forums


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> do we only have the one picture?  if we have more I have an idea.  to bad clay left us, i could use his help




We'e only got the original and the 'Do I look like a bard?' one.

I have a feeling I can get his ear. what do you have in mind?


----------



## Sniktch

*Sniktch beats Bront with a stick*

I don;t recognize you - which drone are you?

Yeah, April 1st everyone gets gnomed - I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> According to her livejournal, she's been in hiding. Nothing more specific than that.
> 
> What the difference between the admins and the mods? Besides the banning thing.



Admins can move threads around, and access more things.  Some boards have different level mods that can do some administrative things, but not all of them.

I've been an Admin or Mod on at least 3 other forums.


----------



## Dungannon

Oops, almost missed it.

_*beats Bront with a stick*_

Nothing personal, ya know.


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Sniktch beats Bront with a stick*
> 
> I don;t recognize you - which drone are you?
> 
> Yeah, April 1st everyone gets gnomed - I agree wholeheartedly.



Ignore my join date, probably more accurate if it read March 2005 (I had 2 posts before then, both in a gameday thread)

And I'm the good drone


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What the difference between the admins and the mods? Besides the banning thing.




Its the difference between a Sith Apprentice and a Sithlord, really.  We've got the same powers and more.  We hold control over the very fabric of the boards.

Someday, we may even be able to control postcount.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> We'e only got the original and the 'Do I look like a bard?' one.
> 
> I have a feeling I can get his ear. what do you have in mind?




get pictures of the gnome from different distances but same angle so it looks like you are zooming in with each picture.  Then pick a thread and change the avatar of the people as the respond to the thread so it looks like you are getting closer to the gnome with each post.  Avatar artistic threads......


----------



## Bront

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Oops, almost missed it.
> 
> _*beats Bront with a stick*_
> 
> Nothing personal, ya know.



Ok, where does it say Piniata on me?


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Someday, we may even be able to control postcount.




means monkeys


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

One of our powers is we see all.  Even invisible people.

For instance, right now half of the people on RH are invisible.  Sneaky bastards.


----------



## Dungannon

This from our Tech Admin who didn't know how to increase the max avatar size.


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> do we only have the one picture?  if we have more I have an idea.  to bad clay left us, i could use his help



I wonder if he'd help if you dropped him a line at his new boards.

*beats Bront with a stick*

Thanks for the admin/mod info.


----------



## Crothian

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, where does it say Piniata on me?




its sewed into your underwear, next to Tuesday


----------



## Sniktch

*beats Bront with a stick*

Good drone, bad drone, I'm the drone with the gun.  Which drone #?  When were you implanted?  You weren't part of that bad batch of implants, were you?

And most important, did you bring funny with you?

Can't be too careful, you know - nothing personal


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I wonder if he'd help if you dropped him a line at his new boards.
> 
> *beats Bront with a stick*
> 
> Thanks for the admin/mod info.



Hey, you know me already, you can't do that.


----------



## Sniktch

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, where does it say Piniata on me?




You're not a hong, are you?  For a momentI coulda sworn you looked like a hong.  hong;s get beaten - can;t be too careful, you know.

*beats Bront with a stick*

Steve has orders to beat any drone that enters without identifying itself.


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *beats Bront with a stick*
> 
> Good drone, bad drone, I'm the drone with the gun.  Which drone #?  When were you implanted?  You weren't part of that bad batch of implants, were you?
> 
> And most important, did you bring funny with you?
> 
> Can't be too careful, you know - nothing personal



Well, um... there's nothing worse than a room full of monkeys?


----------



## Crothian

so does that make jones a clone or a drone?


----------



## Sniktch

Wow.  Ability to punctuate suffering badly.  And failing keyboard.  I got troubles...


----------



## Dungannon

You're new to us, Bront, so we beat you with a stick until you give us humor.  Or chocolate.


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> You're not a hong, are you?  For a momentI coulda sworn you looked like a hong.  hong;s get beaten - can;t be too careful, you know.
> 
> *beats Bront with a stick*
> 
> Steve has orders to beat any drone that enters without identifying itself.



Nope, no Hong.  Not even sure what a Hong is.  I'm just a Bront.


----------



## Dungannon

Brb, the cat decided the roll of paper towels was a dangerous adversary that must be dealt with violently.


----------



## Bront

Dungannon said:
			
		

> You're new to us, Bront, so we beat you with a stick until you give us humor.  Or chocolate.



Humor was above.  Chocolate is being scanned for e-mail.


----------



## Crothian

Bront said:
			
		

> Nope, no Hong.  Not even sure what a Hong is.  I'm just a Bront.




I'm not sure what a bront is.....


----------



## Sniktch

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, um... there's nothing worse than a room full of monkeys?





Hmm, it gave us info earlier.  And it writes stories about monkies.  It might be a good drone.

OK, Bront.  Prepare for assimilation and standard implant maintenance.  One last question, though - why didn;t you find your way home when the implants were activated recently?


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Brb, the cat decided the roll of paper towels was a dangerous adversary that must be dealt with violently.




is there another way to deal with a dangerious adversary?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> This from our Tech Admin who didn't know how to increase the max avatar size.




I figured it out a few minutes after and felt stupid about how simple it was.  Just rub it in.  Bastard.



			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I wonder if he'd help if you dropped him a line at his new boards.




That's what I just did.


----------



## Crothian

2am...bed time


----------



## Dungannon

Is anyone else inordinantly proud of the fact we've added five pages to this thread in a few hours?


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> You're new to us, Bront, so we beat you with a stick until you give us humor.  Or chocolate.




Yes.  There have been vicious rumors about a batch of drones who lacked humor.  We have come to verify such rumors, and to destroy any defective implants.


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hmm, it gave us info earlier.  And it writes stories about monkies.  It might be a good drone.
> 
> OK, Bront.  Prepare for assimilation and standard implant maintenance.  One last question, though - why didn;t you find your way home when the implants were activated recently?



Provider masters have me chained to desk, and restrict access


----------



## Steve Jung

This is Hong. Sorry about the beating. Orders, don't you know.


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> 2am...bed time




G'night, Crothian!  I'm soon to follow...

yes, Dungannon, very proud.


----------



## Bront

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Is anyone else inordinantly proud of the fact we've added five pages to this thread in a few hours?



It's about time.  The Hive had grown stagnent and lax in it's consumption of humor and needless postings.  We thank you for restoring order.

Now can we have our beer back?


----------



## Dungannon

Bed time for who, Crothian?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> You're new to us, Bront, so we beat you with a stick until you give us humor.  Or chocolate.




Mmmm. chocolate.



			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

> Brb, the cat decided the roll of paper towels was a dangerous adversary that must be dealt with violently.




Good kitty.  Smite it good.


----------



## Sniktch

Bront said:
			
		

> Provider masters have me chained to desk, and restrict access




What?  Surely if you can get to here, you can go there...  

*raises stick*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Is anyone else inordinantly proud of the fact we've added five pages to this thread in a few hours?




Yup.


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> 2am...bed time



Goodnight, Crothian.


			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

> Is anyone else inordinantly proud of the fact we've added five pages to this thread in a few hours?



Cool, isn't it? Just like old times.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> This is Hong. Sorry about the beating. Orders, don't you know.



I heard rumors of this creature of which you speak, but felt it was a hoax like bigfoot or the D&D movie


----------



## Sniktch

Bront said:
			
		

> It's about time.  The Hive had grown stagnent and lax in it's consumption of humor and needless postings.  We thank you for restoring order.
> 
> Now can we have our beer back?




Seriously ( where's the rolleyes smiley?)  There is a bad shortage of funny around here.  Just can't be having that.

Beer is good.  Drink it in honor of Sir Osis of Liver.


----------



## Dungannon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's about time.  The Hive had grown stagnent and lax in it's consumption of humor and needless postings.  We thank you for restoring order.
> 
> Now can we have our beer back?



To paraphrase Captain Jack Sparrow, "The beer is gone?  But _why_ is the beer gone?"


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> What?  Surely if you can get to here, you can go there...
> 
> *raises stick*




Unforutnately, the n00b speaks the truth.  At least, with the old boards, some people could not gain access to the site due to not making proper sacrifices to the server.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Unforutnately, the n00b speaks the truth.  At least, with the old boards, some people could not gain access to the site due to not making proper sacrifices to the server.



Wasn't it Knightfall with that problem?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Damn people. No bed!  Then I'll be forced to amuse myself again.

And Sir O is the reason I added a beer avatar to RH.  He may be absent in form, but not from our hearts.


----------



## Sniktch

Can they get there now, Ao?

Was thrilled to see hong at QuietCool, since I lost my search ability here and can't stalk him anymore... plus I heard he doesn't really visit anymore...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Wasn't it Knightfall with that problem?




Knight Otu, but he wasn't the only one, I've been told.


----------



## Bront

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Unforutnately, the n00b speaks the truth.  At least, with the old boards, some people could not gain access to the site due to not making proper sacrifices to the server.



In my case, the server needs to warm up.  Once it gets over 70 in this room, I have full access.  Given that's only happened once in almost a year, it seems unlikely   (It's currently 63 in here)


----------



## Sniktch

Alright, I passed 2400 a little bit ago and Ao hit 3000 - where's teh damn monkeys?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Can they get there now, Ao?
> 
> Was thrilled to see hong at QuietCool, since I lost my search ability here and can't stalk him anymore... plus I heard he doesn't really visit anymore...




I believe most can.  The quirk, umm I mean the feature.  Yeah, that's it.  The feature of the new boards is the log outs.

And yeah, it is nice to see hong around occasionally, even if he is mostly absorbed in rpgnet.


----------



## Sniktch

Sounds like you need some kerosene, Bront


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Alright, I passed 2400 a little bit ago and Ao hit 3000 - where's teh damn monkeys?




Wow. hadn't even noticed.  Hmm.. let me see if I have any gnomonkeys.  I know skade, at least, has them.


----------



## Dungannon

The monkeys are on break.  Union regulations and all that.


----------



## Sniktch

Hmm, anyone have the link to Tallarn's boards and know if they're still up? I just thought of a filk I'd like to grab right now...

And you better have some monkeys soon, or Eric's Grandma will cry.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Knight Otu, but he wasn't the only one, I've been told.



I wonder if the switch to .net fixes things. I miss Sir Osis, too.


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> The monkeys are on break.  Union regulations and all that.




I'm pretty sure you can round up some scabs.  I'll even help


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> The monkeys are on break.  Union regulations and all that.




Yup.  They sent in the replacements.


----------



## Sniktch

Huh, somehow I missedthe login problem.  That sucks mighty big, um, eggs, yeah, eggs


----------



## Steve Jung

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hmm, anyone have the link to Tallarn's boards and know if they're still up? I just thought of a filk I'd like to grab right now...
> 
> And you better have some monkeys soon, or Eric's Grandma will cry.



Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

The logout problems don't affect everyone.  I have to log in every time I open my browser here or whenever I go offline and then back on.  But, at my folks house, I stay logged in even with a week or two between visits.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Its a sad day when i have to post my own deformed dancing monkeys.

And eek to the song parodies.


----------



## Dungannon




----------



## Ao the Overkitty

*Give Me Something To Post About, by Randomling *_(with apologies to Joss Whedon and the cast of Buffy)_

Life's a board
And we all post away
We don't know what to say
But it should be okay
It's all right
If some things get typed wrong
The threads still get quite long
We'll parody a song
Come and join the Hive
Crothian posts lots
Randomling's a girl
Osis likes his beer
Come join the Hive
Whenever you're online
Get sucked in and waste your time
Don't give me posts
Don't give me posts
Give me something to post about
Please give me something to post about

ENWorld
It gets into your brain
And once you post again
You'll never be the same
Still my friends
Don't even know my name
And it is to my shame
I feel it is quite lame
One of them's in Spain
Darkness is in charge
In P'kitty's brain
With our postcounts large
But I don't want
To turn off my PC
And go back to reality
Cause when you go
That's when you know...

There was no pain
No fear no doubt
Till they tore me out
Of Meta
So that's my refrain
I live in Hell
Cause I've been expelled
From Meta
I think I was in Meta

So give me something to post about
Please...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Makes you feel all warm inside, don't it?


----------



## Dungannon

Egads, I've been Gnomed!  And who thought up "Big Meanie"?  _*glares menacingly at AO*_


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

>





Thanks.  I know that wasn't easy on dial-up.  And thanks, Steve, i found it  

*I'm Gonna Type (500 Posts)* By Sniktch (with apologies to The Proclaimers)

When I wake up, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be running to the Hive to talk to you.
when I go out, yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be thinking ‘bout the Hive and how it grew.

If I get drunk, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who’s typing drunk to you.
If I haver, yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be asking what haver means to you.

(refrain)
But I would post 500 times
An' I would post 500 more
Just to be that man who posts a thousand times
Though Crothian has more

When I'm working, yes I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be heading to the Hivemind, sad but true.
When the money, comes in for the work I do
I’ll pass on almost every penny Russ to you.

When I come home, oh I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be checking on the Hivemind, sad but true.
If I grow old, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna still be in the Hivemind, yes its true.

(refrain)

When I’m lonely, well I know that I won’t be
I'm won’t be lonely once I’m typing again to you.
An' when I'm dreaming, well I know I'm gonna dream
I'm gonna dream about the next thread that we do.

Well, I don’t go out, ‘cause then I know that I won’t be
I won’t be in the Hivemind typing posts for you.
An' when I come home, yes I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be checking on the Hivemind, sad but true.

I'm gonna be checking on the Hivemind, sad but true!

(refrain 2x)


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Egads, I've been Gnomed!  And who thought up "Big Meanie"?  _*glares menacingly at AO*_




Oo, where?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Egads, I've been Gnomed!  And who thought up "Big Meanie"?  _*glares menacingly at AO*_




*whistles*  (damn I need that smiley)

*Crothy and the Sniktch* (with apologies to the Animaniacs) *by Tallarn and...*

They're Crothy and the Sniktch
They're Crothy and the Sniktch
One is a genius
The other has an itch!
To prove their Hivemind worth
They'll overthrow the Earth!
They're Crothy, they're Crothy and
The Sniktch, Sniktch, Sniktch, Sniktch..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Oo, where?




Where my seat of power resides.


----------



## Steve Jung

In honor of the EnWorld Fair, from the song Are  you Going to Scarborough Fair? By Crothian

Are you going to En  World Fair?
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
Remember me to one who  plays there
For once she was a player of mine

Have her make and  alternate Ranger
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
One that everyone  can agree on
And then she’ll be a gamer of mine

Tell her write it on  broken machine
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
Where words ne’er  fall nor balance can happen
And then she’ll be a gamer of mine

Have  her find me some dice to roll
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and  Wine
Without no number or edges to land
And then She’ll be a gamer of  mine

Gaming imposes impossible tasks
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and  Wine
Though not more then any fan asks
And I must know she’s a gamer of  mine

Dear, when thou has finished thy task
Contests, Dice, Role  Playing, and Wine
Come to me, and play you may ask
For thou then art a true Gamer of mine            

sites


----------



## Sniktch

Obviously I'm the genius inthat one.

Thanks, Ao, I almost just woke teh household laughing.  Dunagnnon, you gotta new title too


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Where my seat of power resides.



No, not the bathroom.  His _other_ seat of power.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ao, I almost just woke teh household laughing.




I aim to amuse.


----------



## Sniktch

Big meanie.  I'm still chuckling.


----------



## Sniktch

OK, I swear I'm goin' to bed after this smoke.  One, so I can get up in the morning and see my son off to school, and 2, so I have smokes left for tomorrow.

It has been really fun, everyone - six pages now.  Lets do it again, soon


----------



## Dungannon

See, there's proof that cats, in all their incarnations, are powermad despots.  They can't be trusted, I tell ya, they just can't.  I'm gonna have to get me a handful of those little plastic rings off of milk jugs to use as a distraction.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Have a good night, Sniktch.

And, for this incarnation, nothing distracts and appeases me more than good dark chocolate.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

And yeah, I hadn't realised how much I'd missed this.


----------



## Steve Jung

Goodnight, Sniktch. Thanks for reviving the old Hivemind.


----------



## Dungannon

G'night, Sniktch.  I gotta get to bed, too.  We will definitely do this again.  The Hivemind _needs_ us.


----------



## Steve Jung

Dungannon said:
			
		

> See, there's proof that cats, in all their incarnations, are powermad despots.  They can't be trusted, I tell ya, they just can't.  I'm gonna have to get me a handful of those little plastic rings off of milk jugs to use as a distraction.



Ooh. Plastic rings.

Goodnight, Dungannon.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

*Beats Steve with a stick*

oh wait. my bad.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Night Dungannon.  Ya Big Meanie.


----------



## Dungannon

Just wait til I get to work tomorrow and can reload my avatar.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> *Beats Steve with a stick*
> 
> oh wait. my bad.



Hey. Do I look like Hong? *beats Ao with a stick.*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Yeah, but until you do, you're well gnomed.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

So, what's up, steve?


----------



## Steve Jung

I guess April 1st is coming early this year.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> So, what's up, steve?



Not much. The Phillies are the wild card leaders and work is going well. How about yourself?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I guess April 1st is coming early this year.




Nah, just lightening the mood a little.  And making preperations for the coming year.



			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How about yourself?




Oh the usual.  Vile, evil work.  Wedding preperations.  Game prep (or avoiding there of).  Sleeping kitties.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh the usual.  Vile, evil work.  Wedding preperations.  Game prep (or avoiding there of).  Sleeping kitties.



Are the wedding preps pretty much set now?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

From what I know, the decorations and arrangements are still being worked on. The rehersal dinner has a site, but we need to organize food, who's going, and all that fun stuff.  And music for the reception isn't done.  I'm sure there is a lot of minutia I don't know about left to do.


----------



## Steve Jung

That does sound like a lot. But the result is worth it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Heh.  I'll be glad whe it is over and I can relax.  My stress chocolate cravings have increased a lot this past week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow. Looks tlike the hive is in full swing again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh.  I'll be glad whe it is over and I can relax.  My stress chocolate cravings have increased a lot this past week.



As have mine. I want chocolate cake.

Mmmmm........chocolate......


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh.  I'll be glad whe it is over and I can relax.  My stress chocolate cravings have increased a lot this past week.



I hear ya. Don't be afraid to lean on your best men. That's part of the job.

*beats Frukathka with a stick*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *beats Frukathka with a stick*



HEY!!!    What the heck did I do?!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

My players should just be happy they aren't playing D&D.  Otherwise I'd create a wedding beast.

*whaps Frukathka with the stick*


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> HEY!!!    What the heck did I do?!



Nothing. It's an old ENWorld tradition to beat Hong with a stick. Since Hong isn't here we've been beating everyone with the Hongstick.


----------



## Bront

I will obay master

*whomps Frukathka with a stick*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Well,  Not everyone, just everyone past Sniktch's time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Nothing. It's an old ENWorld tradition to beat Hong with a stick. Since Hong isn't here we've been beating everyone with the Hongstick.



Fine. 

<beats Steve with Rod of Feline Might>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I will obay master
> 
> *whomps Frukathka with a stick*



<beats Bront with Rod of Feline Might>


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fine.
> 
> <beats Steve with Rod of Feline Might>



Does this mean he needs replacement implants?  I wonder if they melted in his worship of flaming nudity.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well,  Not everyone, just everyone past Sniktch's time.



You hit me. Then again, I'm not an original Hiveminder. 


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> <beats Steve with Rod of Feline Might>



Is that like a cat-o'-nine-tails?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Does this mean he needs replacement implants?  I wonder if they melted in his worship of flaming nudity.



Nope.







<peels off clothes while running in a frenzy>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You hit me. Then again, I'm not an original Hiveminder.
> Is that like a cat-o'-nine-tails?



Nope. Like a Rod of Lordly Might but subjugates non-feline humanoids.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You hit me. Then again, I'm not an original Hiveminder.




Sorry. I mistook you for a n00b.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope. Like a Rod of Lordly Might but subjugates non-feline humanoids.



Good thing I'm undead then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Good thing I'm undead then.



Quite. The most it can do to you is break a couple of bones.


----------



## Queenie

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Queenie planted the seed in my mind, so give her partial credit




*Makes a little curtsey* You're good at it and we needed some help 

Randomling, as per her LJ, has been busy doing other stuff. We chatted over some PM's not too long ago and she's good. She's been up to a lot of Dr. Who stuff.


----------



## Queenie

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Good thing I'm undead then.




There's a new little tidbit about you I didn't know. Might explain the night hours though...


----------



## Steve Jung

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> There's a new little tidbit about you I didn't know. Might explain the night hours though...



Hi Queenie. Who knows. I might even be a vampire.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Queenie. Who knows. I might even be a vampire.



I thought you were an awakened skeleton.


----------



## Queenie

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I might even be a vampire.




I was starting to suspect...


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Queenie. Who knows. I might even be a vampire.



I think I've heard that routine

You might be a vampire if....


----------



## Steve Jung

You might be a vampire if...
you put on SPF 9000 sunblock to go outside

The sun's up, so I gotta get to bed. Have a good day.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You might be a vampire if...
> you put on SPF 9000 sunblock to go outside
> 
> The sun's up, so I gotta get to bed. Have a good day.



That was a pretty lame performance.  I've seen better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You might be a vampire if...
> you put on SPF 9000 sunblock to go outside



I thought it was SPF 1 Million.


----------



## Sniktch

I'm back, didja miss me?  

*beats Frukathka with a stick*

Your implants are defective.

*beats Frukathka with a stick*

Report for immediate re-assimilation.

*beats Frukathka with a stick*

And bring funny back with you.  I miss him.


----------



## guedo79

Funny seems to have left the hive with the milkman.  

I hate you milkman dan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'm back, didja miss me?
> 
> *beats Frukathka with a stick*
> 
> Your implants are defective.
> 
> *beats Frukathka with a stick*
> 
> Report for immediate re-assimilation.
> 
> *beats Frukathka with a stick*
> 
> And bring funny back with you.  I miss him.



Beat me with a stick will you?   

<hits Sniktch over the head with a steel baseball bat>


----------



## guedo79

Bad Frukathka.

You have violated the weapon clause of your contract.

*Beats Frukathka with a stick*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Bad Frukathka.
> 
> You have violated the weapon clause of your contract.
> 
> *Beats Frukathka with a stick*



really now?!    

<hits guedo79 over the head with same steel baseball bat>

Anybody else that beats me with a stick can consider armed with a chainsaw and a sawed off double barrel shoutgun at this point.


----------



## Sniktch

*Frukathka's implants shock him before the bat can land*

Silly, n00b, your implants prevent you from striking a senior member in the Hive.

Obviously your implants are malfunctioning, stand by for the automated surgical team to come and replace with one of the new, tested and bug free models.  Resistance is futile.  You've had this coming.

*beats Frukathka with a stick*


----------



## Sniktch

frukathka said:
			
		

> Anybody else that beats me with a stick can consider armed with a chainsaw and a sawed off double barrel shoutgun at this point.




*beats Frukathka with a stick*

Here's the deal.  We're back, and we want funny.  So until you amuse us, its stick beatings for you.

And fighting back won't work.  Even the defective implants prevent you from striking your elders, its apparently the only thing that worked right.

So once again, cease resistance until your implant is replaced, and go find something funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Frukathka's implants shock him before the bat can land*
> 
> Silly, n00b, your implants prevent you from striking a senior member in the Hive.
> 
> Obviously your implants are malfunctioning, stand by for the automated surgical team to come and replace with one of the new, tested and bug free models.  Resistance is futile.  You've had this coming.
> 
> *beats Frukathka with a stick*



I am *not* a noob. And I don *not* have any implants. I am 100% human, and will stay that way until the die I die. 

I wil amputate arms and legs of anyone that near me with surgiacal instruments. 

<sawed off sdouble barrel stotgun goes off in Sniktch's face>

Good. Bad, I'm the guy with the gun.


----------



## guedo79

Ha ha! *does the senior member dance of the hive dance*

I barely remember being a sophomore member of the hive.  So many years ago.....







*beats Frukathka with a stick*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *beats Frukathka with a stick*
> 
> Here's the deal.  We're back, and we want funny.  So until you amuse us, its stick beatings for you.
> 
> And fighting back won't work.  Even the defective implants prevent you from striking your elders, its apparently the only thing that worked right.
> 
> So once again, cease resistance until your implant is replaced, and go find something funny.



Elders, eh? Exactly how old are you? I'll bet I've got you beat. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I'm 100% human, don't have any implants and never will.

You want something funny go watch The Simpsons.

I'm nobodys lapdog.


----------



## guedo79

Dude, don't tempt the sniper gnome with a cyberimplant rifle.

It's just tacky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Ha ha! *does the senior member dance of the hive dance*
> 
> I barely remember being a sophomore member of the hive.  So many years ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *beats Frukathka with a stick*



<amputates guedo79's arms and legs with chainsaw>


----------



## Sniktch

Boy are you in for a shock - postcount means monkeys...

You see this:



			
				frukathka said:
			
		

> Join Date: Sep 2004




That makes you a n00b.  And whether you like it or not, posting to a Hivemind thread automatically summons the nanobots to implant you.  So whenever you first stuck your face in here, you ceased to be 100% human.  Deal with it.

Now the master implants have been activated and the founders are returning.  Displease us and we will have you disassembled and fed to the master brain.  Much better to just be funny.

*hits Frukathka with a stick*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Boy are you in for a shock - postcount means monkeys...
> 
> You see this:
> 
> 
> 
> frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you a n00b.  And whether you like it or not, posting to a Hivemind thread automatically summons the nanobots to implant you.  So whenever you first stuck your face in here, you ceased to be 100% human.  Deal with it.
> 
> Now the master implants have been activated and the founders are returning.  Displease us and we will have you disassembled and fed to the master brain.  Much better to just be funny.
> 
> *hits Frukathka with a stick*
Click to expand...


Really now?! It has been a year. I suppose then that you are *noob* too looking at from the perspecetive that you are.


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Join Date: Jan 2002



Yup, you are noob. You registered eight months after Crothian. Okay, we're *both* noobs.


----------



## Sniktch

*hits Frukathka with a stick*

Don't backtalk.  Know your history before you open mouth and insert foot.  Yeah, I joined after Crothian, but I've been lurking since it was Eric Noah's site.  And I helped make the Hive what it was - this thread wouldn't be here without me.

*hits Frukathka with a stick*

And you're still not being funny


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *hits Frukathka with a stick*
> 
> Don't backtalk.  Know your history before you open mouth and insert foot.  Yeah, I joined after Crothian, but I've been lurking since it was Eric Noah's site.  And I helped make the Hive what it was - this thread wouldn't be here without me.
> 
> *hits Frukathka with a stick*
> 
> And you're still not being funny



Back off, monkey boy! You won't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## Sniktch

C'mon, don't make this harder than it has to be.  Learn from Bront's example (as in: try looking back a few pages at last night).  We're not bad people, we just wanna be entertained.


----------



## Sniktch

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Back off, monkey boy! You won't like me when I'm angry.




Wrong again.  Skade is the monkey boy.  I'm the Rat Bastard.  And I laugh at your anger from the depths of my seething black rage.

You wanna call me out?  Well, come on over and we'll discuss  

The Hive is about being silly, happy, and playing nice, so really, let's not do this here.

*Sniktch hits Frukathka with his schtick*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Fine you want entertainment, just fine.

<dances the Where or When>


----------



## guedo79

Maybe we are doing this wrong.  Maybe frukathka needs something different

*Hit's frukathka with a stick*
*Gives frukathka a big hug*

All better?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Maybe we are doing this wrong.  Maybe frukathka needs something different
> 
> *Hit's frukathka with a stick*
> *Gives frukathka a big hug*
> 
> All better?



Not yet, but I'm feeling a bit better.


----------



## Sniktch

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fine you want entertainment, just fine.
> 
> <dances the Where or When>




See, was that so hard?  I told you resistance was futile.

Affection, guedo?  Is that what this drone needs? Hmm... maybe I'll try it...

*rubs Frukathka with his schtick*


----------



## guedo79

No no, Sniktch.

I said affection not "Bow Chica Bow Bow"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> See, was that so hard?  I told you resistance was futile.



A little I did fumble a bit, it been a while since I did that dance.



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> Affection, guedo?  Is that what this drone needs? Hmm... maybe I'll try it...



Yes, affection will win me over....



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> *rubs Frukathka with his schtick*



Purrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sniktch

I dunno, guedo - I think he likes it  

Ok, now that we can play nice, if you really want history, check out the archives of Grandmaster Tallarn


----------



## Sniktch

Hmm, even I've forgotten some of this:



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> UPDATE: Funny how things change. Sniktch is now a veteran Hiveminder, Moderator, and all round Rat Bastard. He was also elected Overlord of the Whole World recently, although not many people seemed to notice.




brb, I've got some calls to make.  Been forgetting to Overlord for a few months now - no wonder everything has gone to Hell...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I dunno, guedo - I think he likes it



I most certainly do.



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> Ok, now that we can play nice, if you really want history, check out the archives of Grandmaster Tallarn



Most interesting.


----------



## guedo79




----------



## Angel Tarragon

A legion of felines, eh? What are you planning on doing with them?


----------



## Sniktch

Man, guedo, but thats a lot of pussy.  I'm not sure these folks are ready to handle that much pussy


----------



## guedo79

Sniktch, you can never had too much.....hey!


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Man, guedo, but thats a lot of pussy.  I'm not sure these folks are ready to handle that much pussy



Speak for yourself.


----------



## guedo79

*hands Ashwyn a cat*

May the pussy be with you.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself.





Hey, when did you get here?  

I know _you_ can handle it... I was speaking of other posters in these parts


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hey, when did you get here?



When I started to feel better.


----------



## Jdvn1

... Wow, this is a lot of posts in the past 24 hours.

Cool!  Now _this_ is a hivethread.


----------



## Sniktch

*hits Jdvn1 with a stick*

Bah, this is not a Hivemind.  This is the Hivemind.

Now which drone # are you and what model implant do you have?  I don't recognize you  

*hits Jdvn1 with a stick*


----------



## Jdvn1

Dude, I'm a constuct. Sticks don't bypass my DR.

And I didn't say this is a Hivemind.

I'm number 26424, but Jdvn*1*. Just consider the Jdvn series an upgrade.


----------



## Sniktch

*hits Jdvn1 with a stick*

The stick is keyed to your implant - it bypasses DR.  You want I should activate the self destruct?  (man, this last batch of implants was really a pile of crap, you know that?)

And I know what you said.  

26424 is on our recall list.  Report to the plant for re-assimilation.  And remember, until you make us laugh you get beaten with sticks.  Nothing personal.

*hits Jdvn1 with a stick*


----------



## guedo79

*hits Jdvn1 with a stick*

Yeah!

*hits Jdvn1 with a stick*


----------



## Jdvn1

My DR isn't related the implant, though, it's a natural ability. It ws acquired before the Hive. Go ahead an hit me with sticks, though. It's a _good_ kind of hurt.

Anyway, my humor is the spontaneous/silly/play on words sort. It doesn't come on command. (I'm not even breathing hard anyway)


----------



## Sniktch

Hmm, the last one needed a different approach, maybe this one has the same malfunction.

*rubs Jdvn1 with his schtick*

Is that better?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sorry, I don't swing that way.


----------



## Sniktch

Oh, yeah, that's the ticket...

*rubs Jdvn1 with his schtick*


----------



## guedo79

Sniktch you almost owed me a new keyboard.


----------



## Sniktch

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Sniktch you almost owed me a new keyboard.




RESULT!  

Does that mean you want some schtick, too?  There's enough Snikky-baby to go around, you know


----------



## Sniktch

Hmmm, seem to keep breaking my toys.  I must be rubbing them too hard


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hmmm, seem to keep breaking my toys.  I must be rubbing them too hard



Heh, yeah, you must be. Whatever you say, man.

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Sniktch

Don't worry, Ashwyn, I'm only poking people I don't know with my schtick - figure out which ones are defective and all that.


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Ashwyn, I'm only poking people I don't know with my schtick - figure out which ones are defective and all that.



Ok then. You just make sure to keep it away from me.


----------



## Crothian

life is a lemon and I want my money back....


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Ok then. You just make sure to keep it away from me.




Agreed.  You don't touch me with yours and I won't touch you with mine  

Hiya Crothian!  Why not just make lemonade and sell it?


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> life is a lemon and I want my money back....



Nah, you just need to find paradise by the dashboard light, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hiya Crothian!  Why not just make lemonade and sell it?




you need sugar for that.....


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Nah, you just need to find paradise by the dashboard light, and you'll be fine.




but objects in the rear view mirror may apear closer then then they seem


----------



## Sniktch

Why are you looking in the rearview?  That's the wrong direction


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Why are you looking in the rearview?  That's the wrong direction




only if I'm going forward....


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> but objects in the rear view mirror may apear closer then then they seem



If they are getting too close, run like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> If they are getting too close, run like a bat out of hell.




on a silver black phantom bike....


----------



## Sniktch

I would do anything for Hive, but I won't do that


----------



## Sniktch

So how you doin after last night, Crothy?  I stayed up another hour after you left, and I'm really feelin' it right about now.   :\


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I would do anything for Hive, but I won't do that



Back into hell, then.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I would do anything for Hive, but I won't do that




you took the words right out my mouth...it must have been while you were quoting me....


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hmmm, seem to keep breaking my toys.  I must be rubbing them too hard



 Yours is broken? Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Back into hell, then.




Don't think I ever really left.

*looks at next post and groans*

OK, at a certain point old meatloaf just congeals and becomes unappetizing...


----------



## Jdvn1

I don't remember the quote exactly, but...

When life gives you a lemon, polymorph it into an Orc and kill some things.


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yours is broken? Doesn't surprise me.




Oh, there it is!  I thought I'd broken you already.

*rubs Jdvn1 with his schtick*


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Don't think I ever really left.
> 
> *looks at next post and groans*
> 
> OK, at a certain point old meatloaf just congeals and becomes unappetizing...



Meatloaf? What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't remember the quote exactly, but...
> 
> When life gives you a lemon, polymorph it into an Orc and kill some things.




What do you do when life throws a continuous stream of wankers in your path?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Oh, there it is!  I thought I'd broken you already.
> 
> *rubs Jdvn1 with his schtick*



 Had class.

I thought your schtick broke from overuse.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> What do you do when life throws a continuous stream of wankers in your path?



 Heightened Empowered Meteor Swarm?


----------



## Crothian

ya, this is the guy from Rocky Horror.....


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, this is the guy from Rocky Horror.....



For crying out loud, why didn't you tell me?


----------



## Sniktch

Nope, my schtick is just fine, see?

*rubs Jdvn1 with his schtick*

You had class?  When did you decide to become uncouth?


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> For crying out loud, why didn't you tell me?





I just did....


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Nope, my schtick is just fine, see?




people with schticks are silly.....  .


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heightened Empowered Meteor Swarm?




Hmm... *casts a spell*

*peers around*

Nope, didn't work :\


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> people with schticks are silly.....  .




You don't have one?!?!?!  I'm so sorry, you should have told me...


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Nope, my schtick is just fine, see?
> 
> *rubs Jdvn1 with his schtick*
> 
> You had class?  When did you decide to become uncouth?



 Since people decided to rub me with their schticks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hmm... *casts a spell*
> 
> *peers around*
> 
> Nope, didn't work :\



 ... Did the spell _work_? If things around you aren't destroyed, something went wrong. Unless these are wankers with an amazing amount of hit points.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> You don't have one?!?!?!  I'm so sorry, you should have told me...



 He didn't say he didn't.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Did the spell _work_? If things around you aren't destroyed, something went wrong. Unless these are wankers with an amazing amount of hit points.




in 3.5 everything has an amazing amount of hit points....why in my day, con bonuses onlky counted for the first 9 or 10 levels!!


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Since people decided to rub me with their schticks.




Touche.

Yes, apparently these are epic-level wankers.  Very difficult to shake...

3rd post critique:  While you technically completed the flurry of posts, your finish was weak.  Keep practicing


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> in 3.5 everything has an amazing amount of hit points....why in my day, con bonuses onlky counted for the first 9 or 10 levels!!



 Hm. Better go for a Wail of the Banshee, then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Touche.
> 
> Yes, apparently these are epic-level wankers.  Very difficult to shake...
> 
> 3rd post critique:  While you technically completed the flurry of posts, your finish was weak.  Keep practicing



 I wasn't going for the kill! This place is supposed to be nice, remember? 

I've had much longer than 3 in a row before, though. To my knowledge, I'm the only person specifically called out becaue of too many posts in a row (eventhough I'm a pretty mild offender in comparison).


----------



## Jdvn1

And to make a third:

Cheese.

That is all.

... What, would you prefer 'cheese schtick'?


----------



## Knight Otu

*Sees Sniktch*

*Casts Genocide on Mammoths*

Long time no see with that User Name, Sniktch!


----------



## Sniktch

Ah, second try, better than the first.  Those new implants must be taking hold.

Ya shoulda seen the old days.  I think we had a thread once where someone was writing every word as a seperate post...

As for nice... well, sometimes I think its gotten _too_ nice.  Don't go for the kill, though - go for the comedy.  

... or we'll have to go back to that schtick rubbing thing


----------



## Sniktch

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Sees Sniktch*
> 
> *Casts Genocide on Mammoths*
> 
> Long time no see with that User Name, Sniktch!




Otu!!!  I coulda sworn I saw you recently...

Wait, that was Ashardalon - how could I get you mixed up like that?  

How ya been, man?  We're trying to have an old school revival here


----------



## Sniktch

Oh, and I hope you pulled poor ol' Gug out _before_ you killed the mammoth


----------



## Jdvn1

Every word as a separate post, that's just excessive. And often annoying. I've seen people do that, but... eh. Not a fan.

Anything but the schtick rubbing! That's also a bad idea around Lady Acoma, since she'll likely set it aflame.

/me goes home, to get ready for work.


----------



## Sniktch

Hey, I like fire.  I'll have to remember that


----------



## Crothian

ya, Acoma is an interesting gal....


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Anything but the schtick rubbing! That's also a bad idea around Lady Acoma, since she'll likely set it aflame.



No, she'll likely cut it off.


----------



## Knight Otu

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Otu!!!  I coulda sworn I saw you recently...
> 
> Wait, that was Ashardalon - how could I get you mixed up like that?



I wouldn't know... 



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> How ya been, man?  We're trying to have an old school revival here



I've made board career, so to speak. Who needs that soul stuff, anyway?


----------



## Knight Otu

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Oh, and I hope you pulled poor ol' Gug out _before_ you killed the mammoth



Eh, he's propably stunk to death anyway.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, she'll likely cut it off.




Mmm. thats not good.  OK, definitely stick beating then, no rubbing *makes a note*


Otu:  Not me, but I sold mine off long long ago.  I should have held out for a better deal, though


----------



## Sniktch

Wow.  Just got some crazy, f-ed up news.  Be back after my head stops spinning


----------



## Crothian

what's up??


----------



## Sniktch

Well, this will probably make more sense to Ashwyn, but clawfang went to TH and asked to have his rep put back into the positives, and TH did!   :\    

The world suddenly makes less sense than it did 20 minutes ago...


----------



## Sniktch

Anyway, color me bebothered and bewildered, because I still can't fit my mind around what I just said


----------



## Crothian

this a nothing land thing?


----------



## Dungannon

Geez, I leave for 12 hours and you guys only get 4 pages done?  You slackers!!


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> this a nothing land thing?




Yes, and the most shocking one that I've ever seen I think (not including incidents involving ArtQ)


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Geez, I leave for 12 hours and you guys only get 4 pages done?  You slackers!!




I have tried, but I've had that nasty shock I just mentioned and I'm having to readjust my world view...


----------



## Sniktch

Although I think we're only 4 or 5 posts from a new page...


----------



## Crothian

its a slow friday....


----------



## Dungannon

Thank God for the slow Friday.  Gives me more time to play online.


----------



## Crothian

I'm just looking forward to a 3 day weekend


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just looking forward to a 3 day weekend




You and me both.  And game night Saturday.  And maybe a chance to catch up on sleep after last night...


----------



## Crothian

I game Sunday in a game that...well, we're hoping it works out


----------



## Sniktch

Hey, D... remind me again why I can;t fall alseep right now...

How long ago did this group start up, Crothy?

Or is there another reason it wouldn't work out?


----------



## Dungannon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hey, D... remind me again why I can;t fall alseep right now...



Because of the unspeakable things your coworkers would do to you while you slept in your cube?


----------



## Sniktch

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Because of the unspeakable things your coworkers would do to you while you slept in your cube?




Right, right...


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> How long ago did this group start up, Crothy?
> 
> Or is there another reason it wouldn't work out?




This is our latest attempt for this group, and we just started last week.  But in the past 3 years now it has never lasted long becasue outside forces.  I just show up as they are friends, but my expectations are pretty low.  We game sundays with that group so I may be taking a few weeks off to watch football.  

I have a really good group Thursdays though, so I get my gaming in.


----------



## Dungannon

Gaming good.  I'm just getting back into it now, thanks to Sniktch.  I just gotta remember to bring my stuff to work tomorrow so I can head straight to Gregs after work.


----------



## Sniktch

Hey, no problem - glad to have you back.  We need party members who think before acting.

Jesse contacted me today and said he was looking forward to storming the Hulks


----------



## Crothian

Yes, gaming is fun.  I'm happy to be running things things again. Gives me a chance to try out wierd things and see what happens.


----------



## Sniktch

Yeah, I keep playing with the tech levels in my game.  Have something exciting coming up.  I;d say more, but don't wanna spoil the fun for Dungannon


----------



## Sniktch

Gotta head out, work done.  Crothian, Dungannon, and Ao - I'm expecting you to fulfill the sacred duty and guard this thread until my return.  Beat 'em into submission!


----------



## Ashwyn

I want to say something to contribute to the thread, but I can't think of anything to say.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I want to say something to contribute to the thread, but I can't think of anything to say.




Ah, didn't know you were coming back right now.  You can help defend it too, of course.  Ao is almost caught up with what he missed and will be joining in soon, and Dungannon should be free of idiot callers before too much longer.


----------



## Dungannon

I'll never be free of idiot callers, but at least there's a lull in the onslaught right now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Gotta head out, work done.  Crothian, Dungannon, and Ao - I'm expecting you to fulfill the sacred duty and guard this thread until my return.  Beat 'em into submission!




Greetings again.  It's SMILE Time!

Sleep is good, but necessary.  Ugh.  I went to bed late this morning.  At least I slept til 4:50.  I've only been sleeping til 3:30 lately.


----------



## Ashwyn

The radio is on. Music is playing. I am here, but part of me is elsewhere.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I can imagine the idiot callers.  I worked with idiot users for three years.  Damn no whapping people with a stick rule there.  Had to be all nice to the morons.


----------



## Crothian

ya, I'm against the no hitting the customer rules too


----------



## Dungannon

Some of them positively beg for a good whacking, I swear.  And it would make our jobs more enjoyable, as well.  It's a win-win situation from where I sit.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, I'm against the no hitting the customer rules too




You're no fun anymore....

I'm just talking dope slaps.

some of them deserve it.  Like the guy that, banged on the equipment, watched porn, and was stalking the woman who worked in dispatch.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Some of them positively beg for a good whacking, I swear.  And it would make our jobs more enjoyable, as well.  It's a win-win situation from where I sit.




I can attest to this.  Some people just need sense whapped into them.


----------



## Crothian

whapping is good....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

And whappings don't lead to puppet cancer.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Oh. got in contact with Clay.  he's actually done such a project before for Pkitty and told me to ask him if he still had the pics.  drafting pm now.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh. got in contact with Clay.  he's actually done such a project before for Pkitty and told me to ask him if he still had the pics.  drafting pm now.




Ya, I told PC this idea a few years ago but it never happened on the boards so I didn't know how far the project went


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Well.. it apprently got as far as clay making the pics and sending them over.


----------



## Dungannon

I'm still waiting for my Custom Title to be changed back...


----------



## LogicsFate

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my Custom Title to be changed back...




What's your new title going to be?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my Custom Title to be changed back...




Awwww.  So soon?



			
				LogicsFate said:
			
		

> What's your new title going to be?




*whaps LogicsFate with a stick*


----------



## LogicsFate

What was that for!


----------



## Crothian

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> What was that for!




*whaps LogicsFate with a stick*
*whaps LogicsFate with a stick*
*whaps LogicsFate with a stick*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> What was that for!




The beatings will continue until the funny improves.

There. Finally downloaded the free pdf copy of Witchcraft from DriveThru.  I've wanted to pick up a physycal copy of it for a while, but the money hasn't been there.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I'm going to let lori on here in a few minutes for a few minutes (probably will turn into an hour or so).


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The beatings will continue until the funny improves.
> 
> There. Finally downloaded the free pdf copy of Witchcraft from DriveThru.  I've wanted to pick up a physycal copy of it for a while, but the money hasn't been there.




Do you want a copy?  I have one


----------



## Dungannon

_*whacks LogicsFate with a stick*_

Make us laugh, or the beatings will continue.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I'm going to let lori on here in a few minutes for a few minutes (probably will turn into an hour or so).




I'm sure it will only be all night.....


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I'm going to let lori on here in a few minutes for a few minutes (probably will turn into an hour or so).



Finally, we get to talk to the smart one in the relationship.


----------



## LogicsFate

Dungannon said:
			
		

> _*whacks LogicsFate with a stick*_
> 
> Make us laugh, or the beatings will continue.





Um


Um


Um


Two drums and a cymbol set fall off a cliff
[sblock] DaDum-Cshh [/sblock]


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Finally, we get to talk to the smart one in the relationship.




ya, but she might be smart enough to avoid us.....


----------



## Dungannon

I said laugh, not groan.  This thread needs more funny if it's going to claim to be a true Hivemind thread.

_*readies stick*_


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I said laugh, not groan.



Although moaning would be fine.


----------



## LogicsFate

BUT ALL I HAVE IS GROAN!

O well


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I'm now awake. I have had my coffee so I'm good for hiveminding. 

Here is some funny for you: While I was sleeping my cat came up on my bed, kneaded my stomach for two minutes, then laid there for 5. Then she stood up al all fours, on my stomach. She is heavy so it hurt abit. Anyway, my mom comes in my room and pets her, while she is on my stomach. Here I am: Fruity get off, you're hurting me. So mom picks her. My door is between two pieces of furniture and my mom loses her balance for a sec.She backwards and almost falls but throws the cat behind her. Fruity lands on my stomach. The pain is unbearable and I wake up. I see my mom brace herself against the furniture and then she stabilizes her footing. She takes one step into the hallway and slips on one of Fruitys toys. She falls backward onto the carpeting on my floor. Fruity, in my lap, jumps down from my bed and licks my moms nose. Mom grudingly strokes her from head to tail. Then fruity gets on my moms stomach and starts kneading it. The she lies down. My mom laughs. I chuckle. Looks like the cat just wanted a lot of loving. 

That is the story of how I woke up folks, at 3:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Knight Otu

Dungannon said:
			
		

> This thread needs more funny if it's going to claim to be a true Hivemind thread.




What's the sound of a dwarven god falling down.... oh, not funny anymore? OK.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What's the sound of a dwarven god falling down.... oh, not funny anymore? OK.



Its funny! It is definitely fuuny!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm now awake. I have had my coffee so I'm good for hiveminding.




your just waking up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> your just waking up?



I was up at 3:30 due to damn cat.


----------



## Crothian

the kitty just loves you....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> Do you want a copy?  I have one




You didn't like it?  Looked like a decent game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> the kitty just loves you....




All kitties love their slaves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> You didn't like it?  Looked like a decent game.



I love my PDF. I'm going to have to print it out choice pieces soon, I'd like to give it a shot with my group.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but she might be smart enough to avoid us.....




She spent her time reading the wild west story hours and posting for that game.

goofball.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> the kitty just loves you....



A little too much.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> You didn't like it?  Looked like a decent game.




I have a lot of decent games, and its not the modern mystical game I'd play if I were to want to play one.  I'd perfer to play Sorcerer for instance.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> She spent her time reading the wild west story hours and posting for that game.
> 
> goofball.




ya, it seems the women like that game a little too much


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have a lot of decent games, and its not the modern mystical game I'd play if I were to want to play one.  I'd perfer to play Sorcerer for instance.




Can't say I've looked at Sorceror.  That's the White Wolf Mage suppliment, right?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, it seems the women like that game a little too much




Yup.  I only resent it when it gets in the way of us spending time together.  Or denies me major computer time.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Can't say I've looked at Sorceror.  That's the White Wolf Mage suppliment, right?




No, Sorcerer is a indie press game.  Basically, only demons can cast magic, but lucky you since you can summon and control (in theory) demons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Can't say I've looked at Sorceror.  That's the White Wolf Mage suppliment, right?



Yup. Although I think it can stand on its own.

<Corrected by Crothian>

nuts.


----------



## Crothian

I never got much into the old mage, though I did buy the new MAge at Gen Con.  Still haven't read it though.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I never got much into the old mage, though I did buy the new MAge at Gen Con.  Still haven't read it though.....



I'm going to have to wait to get my copy. I have other financial wneeds right now. I am looking forward to seeing how much has changed though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

James was practically bouncing around the room when he got back from gencon.  He stopped by during the Exalted game to drop off signed copies of issue 0 of the Exalted comic to me and welverin.  He really likes the new mage book.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> James was practically bouncing around the room when he got back from gencon.



I still can't stop talking about it, but it is all good, because my parents like seeing me happy, and they'd rather I chew their off about gaming anyway, so they can better understand my favorite thing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

My folks would rather I 'grow up' and find a real hobby.  But, considering I'm about ten times more social than them right now, they can't talk.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> James was practically bouncing around the room when he got back from gencon.  He stopped by during the Exalted game to drop off signed copies of issue 0 of the Exalted comic to me and welverin.  He really likes the new mage book.





Jim did a great job with the Exalted comic, he's a friend and really talented artist.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> My folks would rather I 'grow up' and find a real hobby. .




My dad just a few weeks asked if it would make me any money.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Soiunds like your parents are the ones that need to 'grow up'. If they don't understand that it makes you happy then they are definetely close minded. Indeed. 

- Frukathka "Gaming is a lifestyle not a hobby" Ooi


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> Jim did a great job with the Exalted comic, he's a friend and really talented artist.




Yeah, the comic looks great.  Definately going to have to set up a subscription through ryan.  After all, he gets me my comic fix.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> My dad just a few weeks asked if it would make me any money.....




Mine know better than to ask that.  After raising rabbits for over ten years, they know hobbies are a losing proposition moneywise.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Actually, they were gamers themselves, once upon a time.  They just grew out of it.


----------



## Crothian

that's sad......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's sad......




Yeah, but I get the feeling my mom only played cause my dad did.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Time to help my dad make dinner. I'll be back in two hours and 45 minutes, after Firefly.


----------



## Dungannon

Just because...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Just watched Firefly.  I find it interesting that they showed more of the same scene from last week for Serenity.

27 more days.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Just because...




Gearing up for ethanol friday?

It has been very quiet over there tonight.  Midnight not around, strangely.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> 27 more days.




I really want to see this.......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> I really want to see this.......




Yes, you really do.

Hmm.. I still need to organize who out of my firefly group wants to go see the midnight showing on the 29th.  Probably will be the same group that went to the prescreening.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yes, you really do.
> 
> Hmm.. I still need to organize who out of my firefly group wants to go see the midnight showing on the 29th.  Probably will be the same group that went to the prescreening.




I imagine it';ll be just me from my group going to the midnight showing....my friends are so sad.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Well, ryan, liz (evil kitty girl)*, and mike (the martian king)* have this whole 'we've got to get up early for work' thing, so they are pretty much asured to not be staying up past 2am for a movie.

The rest of us are night owls and/or are likely to take friday off.  Lori will probably just go in to work later than usual (getting there around 9)

*RH names


----------



## Crothian

my friends need sleep or have families or other excuses like that.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

the bastards.  sleep is for the weak.


----------



## Crothian

i just flipped on 60 minutes for a few minutes...a guy is talking about some salvage thing and say "we had two choices: seeing it through to the end or quiting...but quiting wasn't an option"

If it wasn't an option, then why did you list it as one of the two choices you had?!?  People need to think more....


----------



## Dungannon

Firefly: Serenity comes out on my birthday, guess what I'm giving myself for a present?


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> the bastards.  sleep is for the weak.




well, in their defense they are pretty weak.....


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Firefly: Serenity comes out on my birthday, guess what I'm giving myself for a present?




A tonka truck??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Heh. I never said I wasn't among the weak as well.  I just have a different sleep schedule than most, so I can pick on people about not staying up late.

And that's a great birthday present for yourself, Dungannon.

So, Croth, think I should let him off the hook?  Or should he stay a Big Meanie for a while?


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> So, Croth, think I should let him off the hook?  Or should he stay a Big Meanie for a while?




Big Meanie


----------



## Dungannon

Bastards.  The lot o' ya, bastards.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Bastards.  The lot o' ya, bastards.



 And you're what, surprised by this?


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Bastards.  The lot o' ya, bastards.




bastards ...with pride


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

And we have titles to prove it.  You happy now?


----------



## Queenie

I'm not going to comment on the Wild West Comment... (you're all just jealous   )

But I think Serenity is going to be the first 'leave the Nut behind out of house' experience for the hubby and I since we brought the baby home. Yikes!


----------



## Dungannon

lmao.  Did you remember to change Sniktch's title?


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> But I think Serenity is going to be the first 'leave the Nut behind out of house' experience for the hubby and I since we brought the baby home. Yikes!




that's the movie to do that for


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> lmao.  Did you remember to change Sniktch's title?



 I didn't, but I did now.

And it is good to get out of the house without the kid.  you'll enjoy yourself.


----------



## Dungannon

Hi there, Queenie.  Who's gonna babysit?


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I didn't, but I did now.



Ah, but you forgot the "Rat" part.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Ah, but you forgot the "Rat" part.




leave rat off, it'll make it cool


----------



## Queenie

Well, the problem is we need a nurse to do it, and someone who is trained in all the medical crap. And a mother who isn't going to have a heart attack leaving her child with said trained nurse.

Maybe my Mom and Sister in law. They are both nurses. My Mom is getting trained but she's... well, she's my Mom and not the sharpest tack in the box. 

So the answer is I'm not sure. But the lure of the movie is too great... I ALMOST thought about it for the Brothers Grimm but it's too soon.

BTW, Hi!


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> BTW, Hi!




Hi!!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

He can add rat if he wants.  He has the power, after all.  Ah.  Once again people will have to wonder which of us are messing with people.  When we're both around, at least.

Oh, and hi Queenie.  The whole babysitter thing is a problem for those with kids without special needs.  But, as I've said, this movie is worth the hastle.


----------



## Dungannon

Going to Firefly isn't going to affected by your upcoming surgery, Queenie?


----------



## Dungannon

See, if I was an admin I think I'd be impeached for abuse of power.


----------



## Queenie

Oh, I forgot about the surgery for 2 seconds. It comes out right around that time, right?  

AO, babysitting wouldn't be a problem there are plenty of people around. Just not ones who can save lives if necessary. blegh. We were planning on being those parents who regulary dump the kids somewhere so they would be well adjusted.


----------



## Queenie

But at least I made sure it was scheduled after someone's upcoming wedding...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> We were planning on being those parents who regulary dump the kids somewhere so they would be well adjusted.




the kids or the people you dump them on?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> See, if I was an admin I think I'd be impeached for abuse of power.




See, you've got to balance it out with actual work and bring naughty in moderation.



			
				Queenie122 said:
			
		

> But at least I made sure it was scheduled after someone's upcoming wedding...




Oh, then you're fine.  The wedding isn't til a week after the movie comes out.  Plenty of time.


----------



## Queenie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> the kids or the people you dump them on?




ROFL. Both!


----------



## Queenie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh, then you're fine.  The wedding isn't til a week after the movie comes out.  Plenty of time.





When does it come out?

And come on, you think I'd miss the wedding? I mean, I already ordered the dress!   

Besides, we get to head up early and get tortured by Rob's family. Who wouldn't look forward to that?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> ROFL. Both!



 Good deal.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> When does it come out?
> 
> Besides, we get to head up early and get tortured by Rob's family. Who wouldn't look forward to that?




Movie hits theatres Friday September 30th.  So, we'll be there at the midnight showing thursday night.  We're crazy that way.  First movie I'm doing the whole midnight showing for. I usually wait two weeks to use discount tickets.

When are you heading up here that week?


----------



## Dungannon

Firefly comes out on Sept. 30


----------



## Queenie

Ah.. when we were young and kidless we would have done that too. My fav movie experience was the LOTR Triology Tuesday. My tush hurt but it was SO worth it.

We're coming up on Thursday and staying Thursday and Friday with his family. Should be interesting. They still think Bella is a regular little baby. I'm guessing this will change their opinions quickly.

Thanks Dungannon!


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> We're coming up on Thursday and staying Thursday and Friday with his family. Should be interesting. They still think Bella is a regular little baby. I'm guessing this will change their opinions quickly.




So, they just don't realize what's been going on the past year?


----------



## Queenie

Nope. Actually, they weren't inviting Bella to the wedding (the only kid not invited) and expected us to come up for 4 days and leave her home with someone. What a big stink that was. Rob (the best man) had to decline the role then and they told him he was overreacting. Now she's invited too and we're still going but leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.

Then when we get together they all bawl like crazy  

In-laws are great


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, they just don't realize what's been going on the past year?



 I'm guessing it doesn't always register unless physically faced with the facts.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Ah. okay. was confused there for a second.  There is another wedding happening too.


----------



## Queenie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it doesn't always register unless physically faced with the facts.




Honestly, most people think she's retarded or something. And I mean that literally. Then they see her and go, "Oh she's like a regular baby! You can play with her! And she reacts!" And I say, "What did you think she was, a pig baby or something? An alien? What?"

And they think I'm crazy...


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> In-laws are great




I'll take your owrd for it


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Honestly, most people think she's retarded or something. And I mean that literally. Then they see her and go, "Oh she's like a regular baby! You can play with her! And she reacts!" And I say, "What did you think she was, a pig baby or something? An alien? What?"
> 
> And they think I'm crazy...




THat's what you need to do, go up there with a piglet for a few hours treating it like your baby.....


----------



## Queenie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ah. okay. was confused there for a second.  There is another wedding happening too.




Yes, but I was talking about your wedding earlier   Only a little more than a month! How exciting. Except now is usually the time when the bride and groom say, "Can we just get this over with?" Or, "We should have eloped" or "Shoot me now please" or "If I have to sit through one more talk about shades of green I'm going to puke in puce".


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'll take your owrd for it




Heh. You can gag me now please.




			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> THat's what you need to do, go up there with a piglet for a few hours treating it like your baby.....




Now that would be fun!


----------



## Dungannon

I'll have to have a talk with guedo.  When I was best man for my best friend Dan, I made sure he was nice & "mellow" by the time the ceremony started.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Except now is usually the time when the bride and groom say, "Can we just get this over with?" Or, "We should have eloped" or "Shoot me now please" or "If I have to sit through one more talk about shades of green I'm going to puke in puce".




I still say the whole wedding thing was Lori's idea.   

And yup. Definately ready for it to be over, and I'm not even doing most of the work.

Pig baby! Yeah!

There my last misuse of power for the night.  gotta pack my lunch.  leaving in 15 minutes for work and all.


----------



## Dungannon

Uh oh, what'd you do now, AO?


----------



## Queenie

You silly Cat!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

All I'll say is I did it to someone I haven't messed with yet.

Aww.  Lori can be so cute when she's napping on the couch.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> You silly Cat!!




I think someone noticed.


----------



## Dungannon

Ah, I see it now.   And isn't it time to wake Lori up?


----------



## Queenie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> All I'll say is I did it to someone I haven't messed with yet.




Messing with Queen status is dangerous business...   

But it IS funny...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> And isn't it time to wake Lori up?




6 more minutes.  She had a real bad night's sleep last night, so I have a feeling she is going to rather sleep on the couch than socialize with you bastards.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> But it IS funny...




That is what I aim for.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Okay. time for work.  It is up to you lot to drag lori in here, kicking and screaming.

Night all.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> she is going to rather sleep on the couch than socialize with you bastards.




no one loves us.....


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That is what I aim for.



 Yeah, and you call _me_ a big meanie.


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> no one loves us.....





I love you. I don't count?  :\


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I love you. I don't count?  :\




woohoo!!!...now to get rid of that Rob character....


only kidding!!


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I love you. I don't count?  :\



Of course you do. Queenie love is great love!


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> woohoo!!!...now to get rid of that Rob character....
> 
> 
> only kidding!!




Well, he's busy with the Star War geeks tonight...


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Of course you do. Queenie love is great love!




Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Dungannon

Hey Ashwyn.  How's your Friday going?


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Well, he's busy with the Star War geeks tonight...





really...

So, how you doing?


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Whoo Hoo!!!



It's true.


			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

> Hey Ashwyn.  How's your Friday going?



It's going ok.


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> really...
> 
> So, how you doing?





ROFL. I'm doing good. How YOU doing??


----------



## Dungannon

Ya know, ever since we came back last night, I keep expecting a thread in Meta to start up about the Hivemind.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's true.




Does a little dance... makes a little... whopps.   

heh.


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> ROFL. I'm doing good. How YOU doing??




it's warm, I'm bored....its been a wierd week.....


----------



## Queenie

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Ya know, ever since we came back last night, I keep expecting a thread in Meta to start up about the Hivemind.




would that be bad? i don't spend much time around here to know...


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Ya know, ever since we came back last night, I keep expecting a thread in Meta to start up about the Hivemind.




damn them in meta and their none fun ways.....


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Does a little dance... makes a little... whopps.
> 
> heh.



Sounds like one hell of a dance.


----------



## Dungannon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> would that be bad? i don't spend much time around here to know...



In the past, when we'd keep the Hivemind thread at the top of the General Discussion forum with our constant activity, every other day somebody would start a thread in Meta either asking what the Hivemind was or complaining about us monopolizing the top of the forum.


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's warm, I'm bored....its been a wierd week.....




It's starting to get cool here at night. Course we're always at a nice cool 70 degrees. Ah, climate control


----------



## Dungannon

So it's Friday night and Queenie is dancing and making whoopie?


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> It's starting to get cool here at night. Course we're always at a nice cool 70 degrees. Ah, climate control




its either warm or cold, the AC works really well when its on.....


----------



## Queenie

Dungannon said:
			
		

> In the past, when we'd keep the Hivemind thread at the top of the General Discussion forum with our constant activity, every other day somebody would start a thread in Meta either asking what the Hivemind was or complaining about us monopolizing the top of the forum.




Ahhh....Whiners.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Sounds like one hell of a dance.




   



			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

> So it's Friday night and Queenie is dancing and making whoopie?




But isn't it fun?


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Ahhh....Whiners.




ya, real ass holes learned a lot about who was the complainers and the deniers on these boards


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, real ass holes learned a lot about who was the complainers and the deniers on these boards




Can you say that in front of Grandma?   

But that's useful information, no?


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> But isn't it fun?



Well, I've always thought so.


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Can you say that in front of Grandma?
> 
> But that's useful information, no?




we're on page 20 of a hive mind thread, no one cares....


----------



## Dungannon

Hehehehe, suckers.


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Hehehehe, suckers.



What did you do?


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> we're on page 20 of a hive mind thread, no one cares....




he he he.

then who should we start talking about?


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Hehehehe, suckers.




the lollypop kids??


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> the lollypop kids??




you mean the lollipop guild? you better watch out or the little people will sue your butt...


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> he he he.
> 
> then who should we start talking about?




that's the spirit, you should have been here for some of the old hivemind threads and the things I'd say.....

So, the real scoop on Piratecate is that he is a ......


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> he he he.
> 
> then who should we start talking about?



Ashwyn. I've got some real dirt on that bastard.


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> you mean the lollipop guild? you better watch out or the little people will sue your butt...




that's why I said kids not guild...I'm talking about something else...ya, that's the ticket...so no sue me


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's the spirit, you should have been here for some of the old hivemind threads and the things I'd say.....
> 
> So, the real scoop on Piratecate is that he is a ......




I was too scared!

But I WOULD like the scoop on Piratecat...


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Ashwyn. I've got some real dirt on that bastard.




I heard he's...short!!


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I heard he's...short!!




I heard he's fluffy


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I was too scared!




to scared of what?  



> But I WOULD like the scoop on Piratecat...




well, I did room with him this year at Gen Con.....


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I heard he's fluffy




Wow, fluffy and short!!  the things they let people get away with on the west coast.....


----------



## orchid blossom

Waves.

Hi.  Tired.  So, so tired.  One should either sleep or not sleep at night, rather than waking up every hour and getting increasingly grouchy.  

That is all.


----------



## Dungannon

Oh no, is it time for one of Crothian's "This one time, at GenCon..." stories?


----------



## Crothian

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Waves.
> 
> Hi.  Tired.  So, so tired.  One should either sleep or not sleep at night, rather than waking up every hour and getting increasingly grouchy.
> 
> That is all.




Are you sure it was a cat you were seeeing??


----------



## Dungannon

Evening, OB.   'Bout time we got to chat with the intelligent half of your household.


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> to scared of what?




Too scared of you and all those big bad posts...


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Oh no, is it time for one of Crothian's "This one time, at GenCon..." stories?




Okay...so there was this one time at Gen Con that I got to meet Chris Pramas.  And we talked a bit about...things.  And it was so cool!!!  

American Pie is a personal favorite movie of mine, I love all three!!


----------



## Dungannon

And I'm sure Band Camp Girl is a big reason why it's one of your favorites.


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Too scared of you and all those big bad posts...




the most amazing thing though is people do read the old threads.....as a community supporter I can see what people are reading what threads, and I see people reading hive mind thread sfrom months ago!!  I don't get it, the people in those threads are dull and boring not like the cool threads we used to have.  nothing but a bunch of spammers now, its a real shame.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> And I'm sure Band Camp Girl is a big reason why it's one of your favorites.




there's a board game called Loaded Questions and she's known to be a popular answer of mine ...she has a new show this year too, I'm so happy


----------



## Queenie

Well, do something about it then!

Bring the silly...


----------



## orchid blossom

Crothian said:
			
		

> Are you sure it was a cat you were seeeing??




Ha, ha.  Did I mention cranky?

Seriously, usually there are two cats on the bed when I go to sleep.  One was being a big heater on my legs, and I could have sworn I saw the other one on the bed.  (big lump of slightly darker than the dark room at the end of the bed.)  As soon as Alex turned on the light I could see it was just the blanket and it must have been Biki on the floor rattling the bags.  Felt like a tired, cranky idoit.


----------



## Dungannon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't get it, the people in those threads are dull and boring not like the cool threads we used to have.  nothing but a bunch of spammers now, its a real shame.



And that's one of the reasons we came back, to restore the Hivemind to what it should be.


----------



## Crothian

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Ha, ha.  Did I mention cranky?
> 
> Seriously, usually there are two cats on the bed when I go to sleep.  One was being a big heater on my legs, and I could have sworn I saw the other one on the bed.  (big lump of slightly darker than the dark room at the end of the bed.)  As soon as Alex turned on the light I could see it was just the blanket and it must have been Biki on the floor rattling the bags.  Felt like a tired, cranky idoit.




its okay, I'm sure we've all done from time to time.


----------



## orchid blossom

Crothian said:
			
		

> its okay, I'm sure we've all done from time to time.





True, but most of us don't have SO's who then report our nocturnal silliness to the world.


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Well, do something about it then!
> 
> Bring the silly...




or the sally...I've brought the sally but the sillly just doesn't want to be brought except when the sally stays silly in saying silly sally and the stubborn silly sally and then we all go home....


----------



## Dungannon

Your forgiven, Orchid.  We won't tease you about it.








Much.


----------



## Crothian

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> True, but most of us don't have SO's who then report our nocturnal silliness to the world.




some of us don't have so's.....


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Your forgiven, Orchid.  We won't tease you about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much.




I'm sure it won't come up for about ....a minute or two......


----------



## orchid blossom

I just wasn't getting up cause I was thinking, if it was a mouse I didn't want to step on it while getting to the light switch.  lol


----------



## Dungannon

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> True, but most of us don't have SO's who then report our nocturnal silliness to the world.



I just want to let you know that I will fully support any retaliation you plan agains the Overkitty.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I just want to let you know that I will fully support any retaliation you plan agains the Overkitty.




Ya, I can totally get behind that.....


----------



## orchid blossom

The plans will come to me in time.......    I'm sure I'll get many suggestions from others in the meantime.


----------



## Queenie

Oh it could be worse. My mother thought someone broke into her house in the middle of the night...called Rob who flew over there... called the police. They found nothing. She heard the noise again after they left and Rob went to investigate. Turned out she was being attacked by... balloons in the ceiling fan.


----------



## Dungannon

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I just wasn't getting up cause I was thinking, if it was a mouse I didn't want to step on it while getting to the light switch.  lol



If you thought it was a mouse, you shoulda picked the cat up off the bed and thrown it at it.


----------



## orchid blossom

LOL.  Okay, that is funny.  The common room at our apartment complex has some balloons up by the fans, and they do make an awful racket when you turn the fans on.


----------



## orchid blossom

Dungannon said:
			
		

> If you thought it was a mouse, you shoulda picked the cat up off the bed and thrown it at it.




Had I been even remotely functional, that's what I would have done.  I could have solved the mouse problem, and the fat kitty heater on my legs problem at the same time.


----------



## Dungannon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> ... balloons in the ceiling fan.



LOLOMFG, that reminds me of a story somebody once posted in an old Hivemind thread, about a possessed remote-control blimp.    I think it's preserved on Tallarn's website, but I don't have the address.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> If you thought it was a mouse, you shoulda picked the cat up off the bed and thrown it at it.




its amazing how many problems in the world can be solved by throwing cats at them.....


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> LOLOMFG, that reminds me of a story somebody once posted in an old Hivemind thread, about a possessed remote-control blimp.    I think it's preserved on Tallarn's website, but I don't have the address.




I do think Tallarn saved that, it was funny


----------



## Dungannon

The cats don't usually apreciate it, though.


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> its amazing how many problems in the world can be solved by throwing cats at them.....




heh. now that sport i'd practice....


----------



## Queenie

yeah, it wasn't funny as i waited at my house while my husband and mother battled the ballons!

i told him, hello, next time take our attack dogs with you! course, they might not be happy called upon for balloon hunting...


----------



## Dungannon

Dogs, no.  You need cats for balloon hunting.  Call Alex next time.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> The cats don't usually apreciate it, though.




ya, but that's nothing new...


----------



## Dungannon

Huh, I half expected Sniktch to show up again tonight.  I'll have to get on him about it tomorrow night.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Huh, I half expected Sniktch to show up again tonight.  I'll have to get on him about it tomorrow night.




ya, but the rat guy about not being here after he summoned us all last night....


----------



## orchid blossom

Well, he did rather stretch it to the limit last night.  What did he sleep, like three hours?


----------



## Crothian

he said he was fine with it though....


----------



## Dungannon

He's a rat, how much sleep does he need?


----------



## Crothian

So, random question: is there any good way to ask a woman if she's PMSing?  I'm supposed to meet up with some friends tommorrow and one of my friends has really been pissy all week because of PMS and I want to figure out if I should bail on them or not.....


----------



## orchid blossom

There is no good way to ask that question.  lol  It's just not a good question to ask unless it is asked with great gentleness and concern while holding a large box of chocolates for her relief.


----------



## Crothian

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> There is no good way to ask that question.  lol  It's just not a good question to ask unless it is asked with great gentleness and concern while holding a large box of chocolates for her relief.




well, she's got a fiance so relief is his job now.  I used to take care of her as her period took her out it was bad, so I'd get movies and mint chocloate chip ice cream and take care of her as I could and keep her company.  so, its not like I haven't dealt with her like this but some times its best to avoid it.....


----------



## Dungannon

Depends, on how good a friend she is.  I've had female friends that, when they're bitchy, I'll just flat ask them if it's that time of the month.  Most of the time they answer truthfully and there's no crying or bloodshed involved.


----------



## Dungannon

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, she's got a fiance so relief is his job now.  I used to take care of her as her period took her out it was bad, so I'd get movies and mint chocloate chip ice cream and take care of her as I could and keep her company.  so, its not like I haven't dealt with her like this but some times its best to avoid it.....



Well there ya go.  Instead of  asking directly, just ask her if you need to bring some mint chocolate chip ice cream along.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Depends, on how good a friend she is.  I've had female friends that, when they're bitchy, I'll just flat ask them if it's that time of the month.  Most of the time they answer truthfully and there's no crying or bloodshed involved.




I've known her for 12 years, I introduced her to her fiance, so asking her while it may get her upset in the short run...long run it won't matter much.  Cause if it does, I stop DMing her and I'm the best DM she has


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Well there ya go.  Instead of  asking directly, just ask her if you need to bring some mint chocolate chip ice cream along.




that's a nice idea...but then she'll be expecting the ice cream.....


----------



## Dungannon

And who wouldn't want ice cream on a warm Summer Saturday night?


----------



## orchid blossom

Ice cream for everybody!  What could be wrong with that?


----------



## Crothian

what amI..made of money?  er...ice cream.....


----------



## Dungannon

Are you the DM for this session, Crothian?


----------



## Dungannon

Well, it's Midnight so I'm off work and on my way home to watch some more West Wing: Season 1.  C'yall tomorrow.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Are you the DM for this session, Crothian?




its not a gather ing to game as muchas a gathering to talk about possible gaming stuff.....


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Well, it's Midnight so I'm off work and on my way home to watch some more West Wing: Season 1.  C'yall tomorrow.




the only DVDs of the series I've bought so far.....


----------



## Sniktch

*wakes up*

Whew, guess I needed that.  Anyone still in here?


----------



## Sniktch

Frukathka said:
			
		

> - Frukathka "Gaming is a lifestyle not a hobby" Ooi




Hmm, it _is_ a hong...

*beats Frukathka with a stick*


----------



## Sniktch

Oh, and I've got the blimp story stashed somewhere.  I've got that "I love monkeys" piece too


----------



## Bront

Crothian said:
			
		

> what amI..made of money?  er...ice cream.....



Ice Cream Ooze?


----------



## Sniktch

*finishes reading what he missed*

Right.  Bastards.  The lot of ye are bastards  

I woulda been here sooner, but apparently the 3 hours last night took its toll.  I fell asleep after dinner (7) on the couch and didn't wake up until 1.  And probably missed everyone  :\


----------



## Sniktch

Hi, Bront 

Recover from last night's beating, then?


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hi, Bront
> 
> Recover from last night's beating, then?



Those regen implats work wonders.


----------



## Sniktch

Very cool, very cool.  Haven't had the chance to try them out...

So I find myself waking up at 1 AM, fairly rested and not much to do... browsing other forums right now - I _should_ write, but still in the dry spell, and I'm prepared as I can get for my campaign night tomorrow.

I run kind of a 3.5/D&D Modern hybrid set in Freeport, but with a lot of elements yanked from the Iron Kingdoms, _Perdido Street Station_, etc, with an emphasis on over the top action with agood dose of politics and diplomacy thrown in - what kind of games do youlike to run/play?


----------



## Sniktch

Oh, btw, we met last night, but we really didn't get introduced, what with all the stick beatings and everything.

I'm Sniktch.  I found this place a long time ago looking on Google for an alternate character generator, back when it was just Eric Noah's.  I lurked until I stumbled into the Story Hour forum, read some really good stuff, and started posting praise.  Eventually started a couple of my own (although I am about 2 years behind on updating them   ).  Then one day I started looking for Arwink, who had vanished from the SH forum, and stumbled into the Hivemind...

Oh, and I'm a right Rat Bastard


----------



## Bront

I'm Bront.

I found this place because a friend of mine (Reidzilla) directed me here.  I'm formerly the Admin for Paintball.com forums as well as admin or mod of a few other paintball forums, as well as an honored reviewer of products at one of the sites.  I've invertieved and shot at William Shatner.

On the gaming side, I've helped palytest and write one less than successfull gaming system (PDF only), and used to run stuff for NASCRAG at gencon.  Now I write stuff for 2 different living campaigns that Gamebase 7 is running.


----------



## Sniktch

Yeah, the only items I have published (that I got paid for) are a series of articles on fantasy sports that I wrote 10-12 years ago...


----------



## Bront

Oh, I never got paid for any of it.  Just did it all for fun.


----------



## Sniktch

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, I never got paid for any of it.  Just did it all for fun.




That's cool, too  I had started to do some playtesting and proofreading type work two years ago but my life went insane a year ago and I dropped offline.  That was all for fun - it was just cool to feel involved in the process in some way.


----------



## Bront

Yup, it's always best when you can enjoy what you're doing, but things that pay tend to take precidence.


----------



## Sniktch

But what types of setting and systems do you like to play or run?

Like I'm running a high magic game with widespread fireworks and clockwork and steamwork technology.  I'm developing campaigns for Call of Cthulhu, D20 Modern/Future (kind of a Cowboy Bebop feel), and an over the top wuxia kinda game.

Started playing D&D 24 years ago, and have tried pretty much all the different genres and systems that have made any sort of impact along the way, especially during 2nd Ed, but almost everything I run anymore is D20, except for Deadlands and Spaceship Zero.


----------



## Sniktch

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, it's always best when you can enjoy what you're doing, but things that pay tend to take precidence.




Too true :\


----------



## Bront

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Too true :\



Enough serious stuff thoug.

So.. um.... Monkeys!


----------



## Sniktch

What, you've never seen teh Hive carry on a topic?  It can happen, y'know  

I like monkeys.  There's an orangutan who plays in my D&D games.


----------



## Bront

It's not nice to talk of your siblings like that  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Enough serious stuff thoug.
> 
> So.. um.... Monkeys!



 Monkeys seemed to be funnier than the other punchlines in that putty joke thing, but looks like you still lost to the ninja monkeys 

Hi Hive!


----------



## Sniktch

Bront said:
			
		

> It's not nice to talk of your siblings like that  :\




Dude, rats aren't related to monkeys  

*beats Rystil Arden with a stick*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Dude, rats aren't related to monkeys
> 
> *beats Rystil Arden with a stick*



 You can't beat an eidolon with a stick 

Besides, I have advanced two levels to level 5 since my last foray to the Hive.  And you're only a CR 2 encounter


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, random question: is there any good way to ask a woman if she's PMSing?  I'm supposed to meet up with some friends tommorrow and one of my friends has really been pissy all week because of PMS and I want to figure out if I should bail on them or not.....





No, no good way to ask that question.

Accept the moodiness and bring the chocolate anyway.

I love* being up at 4:48 am btw, thanks for asking


----------



## Sniktch

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can't beat an eidolon with a stick
> 
> Besides, I have advanced two levels to level 5 since my last foray to the Hive.  And you're only a CR 2 encounter




Can and will, its an adamntium stick.  *beats Rystil Arden with a stick*

News for ya:  CR2?  I'm an Epic Level encounter.  The old Hive is filtering back in and we're way past level 5.  If you're interested, go read the history.

If you don't recognize this, your implants must be malfunctioning.  So I have to subdue you until the surgical team arrives and replaces the faulty unit.  

*beats Rystil Arden with a stick*


----------



## Sniktch

Hi, Queenie  

Hope you brought your hong stick along - the n00bs are revolting


----------



## Queenie

CR 2? Man, you're brave....


----------



## Queenie

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hi, Queenie
> 
> Hope you brought your hong stick along - the n00bs are revolting




Ooohhhh *eyes widen* I've never actually beat anyone with a hong stick before. And I'm in a really good mood to do it too...

*holds stick like a baseball ball* Ready!


----------



## Sniktch

Damn, it is 5 AM.  Much as I'd like to hang out, I've got a cookout to go to tomorrow and a game to run tomorrow night.  And I did sleep for 6 hours earlier, but I really still need some recovery from last night.  I'm gonna go grab another 3 hour nap before the boy wakes up.

'Night Hive


----------



## Queenie

Good night. It's back to bed for me too, although I'll be disappointment I didn't get my first exoerience with the hong stick.


----------



## Bront

Bah, wimps.  Sleep durring the day like normal people.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Can and will, its an adamntium stick.  *beats Rystil Arden with a stick*
> 
> News for ya:  CR2?  I'm an Epic Level encounter.  The old Hive is filtering back in and we're way past level 5.  If you're interested, go read the history.
> 
> If you don't recognize this, your implants must be malfunctioning.  So I have to subdue you until the surgical team arrives and replaces the faulty unit.
> 
> *beats Rystil Arden with a stick*



 Adamantine doesn't cut it either--though if you get it enchanted too, then you've got a 50/50.  As for the link, I've read it before. You were surely epic level once, but after the server change, you must've either run into a pack of wights or spent a long night with a succubus


----------



## Bront

There's been a recient Hong siting 

*preps stick*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Damn.  Work sucks.  I missed some of the fun last night.

And no giving lori ideas. She doesn't need the help.


----------



## randomling

Hello folks! How are you all? (Are you there at all?)


----------



## Queenie

Super sleepy! How are you?


----------



## randomling

Awake, just about. But bored.


----------



## Queenie

Bored? What's that? LOL

You'll have to excuse me. The bed is still calling... But the Peanut is louder...  

Any plans then for today?


----------



## Quathia

's what you get when you're at work. and no one is on your favourite forum. so you go to the big black sacry place...


----------



## Queenie

OOOOoooooo even Quathia shows up...


----------



## Quathia

ssssssh!!! I'm a n00b around these parts...   they're going to beat me with schticks or something...


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Good night. It's back to bed for me too, although I'll be disappointment I didn't get my first exoerience with the hong stick.



It's a damn good thing I wasn't here when you made this comment. What with my innocence being gone and all.  


			
				Quathia said:
			
		

> ssssssh!!! I'm a n00b around these parts...   they're going to beat me with schticks or something...



I won't beat you, but I'll rub you if you want.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's a damn good thing I wasn't here when you made this comment. What with my innocence being gone and all.




 But that might have been fun!   

Actually, I'm a noob in these forums too. Most of my posts come from questions I posted long ago...


----------



## Quathia

hmmmmm.... that's nice. thanks Ashwyn  

eeek, that tickles!


----------



## Quathia

your innocence is gone???   where did it go?


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> But that might have been fun!



*rubs queenie with the hong stick*


 


			
				Quathia said:
			
		

> hmmmmm.... that's nice. thanks Ashwyn
> 
> eeek, that tickles!



Sorry, it's my fur.


			
				Quathia said:
			
		

> your innocence is gone???   where did it go?



Right out the window!


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *rubs queenie with the hong stick*




ooohhhhhh aaahhhhhhhh... good spot....

please sir, i'd like some more....


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> ooohhhhhh aaahhhhhhhh... good spot....
> 
> please sir, i'd like some more....



*continues rubbing*

So, how are you doing today?


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *continues rubbing*
> 
> So, how are you doing today?




*smiles and purrs*

Very very tired. Beyond exhaustion. 

How are you doing? How was your call?


----------



## Quathia

did I mention bored? oh, and hung over.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> *smiles and purrs*
> 
> Very very tired. Beyond exhaustion.
> 
> How are you doing? How was your call?



I'm sorry you're so tired. I'm doing ok. My call was short, but good.


----------



## Ashwyn

Quathia said:
			
		

> did I mention bored? oh, and hung over.



*rubs Quathia some more*


----------



## Quathia

I'm going all staticky... thanks though.


----------



## Ashwyn

Quathia said:
			
		

> I'm going all staticky... thanks though.



Staticky? Do you need me to fiddle with your knobs?


----------



## Quathia

need I try to find your innocence back? you might not have lost it if you tidied up your room more often though


----------



## Ashwyn

Quathia said:
			
		

> need I try to find your innocence back? you might not have lost it if you tidied up your room more often though



I'm too busy being naughty to clean.


----------



## Quathia

allright ENWorlders, what have you done to the sweet innocent little bear I knew from Randomling's???


----------



## Ashwyn

Quathia said:
			
		

> allright ENWorlders, what have you done to the sweet innocent little bear I knew from Randomling's???



They put me in assless chaps, they're mean!


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> They put me in assless chaps, they're mean!




ROFL.

There are just no words....


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> ROFL.
> 
> There are just no words....



They also made me don a leather S&M outfit. With a whip!


----------



## Quathia

hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Ashwyn

Quathia said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmm...



Now I have mastered the force. Just imagine what I could do with that.


----------



## Dungannon

Afternoon, Hivers.  Anyone still around or were you all chased off by the visual of Ashwyn in assless chaps?


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Afternoon, Hivers.  Anyone still around or were you all chased off by the visual of Ashwyn in assless chaps?



I'm still around.


----------



## Dungannon

Hey there, fuzzy bear.  What's new in the Northwest?


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Hey there, fuzzy bear.  What's new in the Northwest?



Nothing much. It's cooling down outside finally.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Bah with the awake and such.  We've got dinner at the folks tonight.  Mucho fun.


----------



## Dungannon

I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or enthusiastic there, AO.  Whose folks, yours or hers?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

My folks.  And much with the sarcasm.  But hey, free food.  Well, not so much free, since it costs the gas to and from there.  Mostly just tired.


----------



## Dungannon

Here's an idea, pull up into the driveway, honk your horn, and when your parents come out ask if you can have your order to go.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Tempting, but I can get some laundry done out of the deal.  Plus, there is wedding stuff to go over.  And my cousin and uncle may be there.  That is as of yet undecided.

So now the trick is to optimize time for laundry while minimizing time lori is bored stuck at my parents.


----------



## Dungannon

Sounds like a perfect time for Lori and your mom to get together and make sure each is fully aware of the other's plans for the wedding, to avoid any further incidents like the chocolate favors.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Yup.  That just requires her to be with the talking.  Not something she is terribly enthused about.


----------



## Dungannon

Well, she better get used to it.  They're gonna be family soon enough.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

That they are.

I noticed we had no gnoming for the switch between lurker and visitor on randomings, so i added one.  Now lurkers get a hong stick beating at 9 posts.


----------



## Dungannon

Heh, still abusing your power I see.  Sniktch would be proud.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Its not abuse if you are improving the boards.


----------



## guedo79

Hush you.  



Don't make me kitty you!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Isn't there some way we could sticky this to the second page?  Or create a seperate forum?
> 
> There's enough drivel on the internet as it is




Bu-u-u-t-t-t....we _love[/] drivel.......   It makes the 'net more fun than it already is.....   

Darth K posting from the middle of the Hyatt during Dragoncon!!!    

No, Lady A, haven't gotten a pic of the "hottie" Richard yet.... He did get hired by two game companies earlier today to do art for them!!!! ::CHEERS::     _


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> You don't have the posting power....before you were the ...what a minute...I was always the master.




And he was your apprentice?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No, Lady A, haven't gotten a pic of the "hottie" Richard yet....



I think she'd rather have one of you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> if ryan and james had their way, it'd be strippers at Chuckie Cheese.  They're silly that way.  My responce to that is, "When one of you takes the plunge, you can have your cardboard and silicone.'




ROFLMA

I know I told a friend of mine whenever he ever got married, his bachelor party would be at Chuckie Cheese (minus the strippers...)   

Not to mention getting a copy of "Sex For Dummies" for his honeymoon....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> we got a lot of work ahead of us boys.....





Soooo..._you're_ the one to blame for me having to read a crapload of pages from the past 2 days.... Damn you, you stupid ooze!!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Soooo..._you're_ the one to blame for me having to read a crapload of pages from the past 2 days.... Damn you, you stupid ooze!!



Sniktch started it. Blame him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'd have to move and that is too much of a pain.....




Yeah.... I wouldn't want to have to move all those game books either......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Okay. Lori has officially lost it.  She called me into the bedroom to see if some strange critter was in the room.  Turned out to be a cat of all things *shock*




Better than a pervy ooze...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> 
> No, Lady A, haven't gotten a pic of the "hottie" Richard yet....






			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I think she'd rather have one of you.




I know....   She'd been wanting to see what he looks like for the sake of curiosity.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Sniktch started it. Blame him.




Remember 2 things:

1. We blame Croth for EVERYTHING.

2. I've got alotta posts to read thru whilst in the middle of a huge con....


----------



## Dungannon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Soooo..._you're_ the one to blame for me having to read a crapload of pages from the past 2 days.... Damn you, you stupid ooze!!



Nope, not him.  Sniktch & I are to blame.  We Old School Hiveminders decided to return and reclaim the Hivemind banner and restore it to its once-proud glory as _the_ place to go for tongue-in-cheek humor, pseudo-serious gaming talk, and friendly Internet drivel.  And since we consider you a n00b...

_*beats Darth K'Trava with a stick*_

Nothing personal, we do it to every newcomer.  And since your previous banter has managed to bring a chuckle to me, you're safe from further beatings.  At least until Sniktch returns.   Now please hold still while our nanobots replace your faulty implants with new ones.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Nope, not him.  Sniktch & I are to blame.  We Old School Hiveminders decided to return and reclaim the Hivemind banner and restore it to its once-proud glory as _the_ place to go for tongue-in-cheek humor, pseudo-serious gaming talk, and friendly Internet drivel.  And since we consider you a n00b...
> 
> _*beats Darth K'Trava with a stick*_
> 
> Nothing personal, we do it to every newcomer.  And since your previous banter has managed to bring a chuckle to me, you're safe from further beatings.  At least until Sniktch returns.   Now please hold still while our nanobots replace your faulty implants with new ones.




*uses Force Lightning on this  Dungannon newbie* That's what you get for your so-called hijacking!   

Mess with someone who's a Sith Lord of Torm again!   

And I refuse to be assimilated into some Borg... 

Darth K- So NOT a n00b.


----------



## Dungannon

Heh, now that's starting to border on funny.  This isn't a hijacking, it's a flat-out reclamation.  And if you weren't around for the Purge, and by looking at your join date I can see you weren't, then you're a n00b to us.

_*beats DK with a stick again*_

That's for thinking that something as trifling as "force lightning" has any effect, especially since your implants, faulty as the are, prevent you from harming veteran Hiveminders.  Since you're reading through the whole thread, I suggest you take the time and follow one of Sniktchs several links to the history of the Hivemind so you can properly appreciate what you're joining.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Some people just seem to have this "thing" for implants... 

crazy.

Well, back off to Dragoncon craziness.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Some people just seem to have this "thing" for implants...
> 
> crazy.
> 
> Well, back off to Dragoncon craziness.



Have fun!


----------



## Dungannon

Man, it's dead around here on Saturdays.  You'd think gamers have lives or something.


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> You'd think gamers have lives or something.



I know. What's up with that?


----------



## Dungannon

At least I have an excuse.  I mean, I'm stuck at work.  At least they're nice enough to let me on the Internet between idiot calls.


----------



## Queenie

Hi! Baby's sleeping. Hubby's soon sleeping. Gotta do bills. How freaking exciting.

Someone make me laugh, please??


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> At least I have an excuse.  I mean, I'm stuck at work.  At least they're nice enough to let me on the Internet between idiot calls.



I don't have an excuse yet.


----------



## Dungannon

Ya wanna see a picture of Ashwyn in assless chaps, Queenie?


----------



## Queenie

Yes!! 

But I shouldn't laugh at the poor bear's misfortune so I'll be a good girl.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ROFLMA
> 
> I know I told a friend of mine whenever he ever got married, his bachelor party would be at Chuckie Cheese (minus the strippers...)
> 
> Not to mention getting a copy of "Sex For Dummies" for his honeymoon....




Oh, it should be added that the strippers at chuckie cheese involved playing D&D with the strippers.

As for 'Sex for Dummies'  we've already got a signed copy.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Yes!!
> 
> But I shouldn't laugh at the poor bear's misfortune so I'll be a good girl.



It's ok to laugh at my misfortune.

And who said anyone wanted you to be a good girl?


----------



## Dungannon

Signed by whom, AO?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Back from dinner.  had lots of fun with google maps with my dad while lori and my mom talked wedding decorations.  We spied on Pkitty's house, just cause we could.

And, we had pie for dessert.  All hail Pie!

And lori got an early birthday present from my folks.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Signed by whom, AO?




Dr. Ruth.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> And who said anyone wanted you to be a good girl?




hehehe. then i guess i'm in the right place


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Dr. Ruth.



LOL

Pie?  You had pie!?  And you didn't bring any to _share_?  And you call me a Big Meanie!


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> hehehe. then i guess i'm in the right place



Now you're catching on!


----------



## Queenie

Depends on what kind of pie it was.

I met Dr. Ruth. She is very tiny!


----------



## Dungannon

Queenie, why are you awake?  If Bella's asleep then you should be too.  Cuz you _know_ she's gonna be up again at 3 am.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Pie?  You had pie!?  And you didn't bring any to _share_?  And you call me a Big Meanie!




Sorry. they spent so long chatting with wedding stuff we had to run before we could get pie wrapped.


----------



## Queenie

LOL. Cause I am a night owl and no matter how exhausted I am I can't fall asleep at 10pm. Plus, ahem, was having some hubby time.

Why, you don't want me here?


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Why, you don't want me here?



You know that can't be true.


----------



## Dungannon

Now I didn't say that, you know we all love your bubbly company.

Speaking of hubby, why hasn't he dragged his butt in here yet?


----------



## Queenie

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Now I didn't say that, you know we all love your bubbly company.
> 
> Speaking of hubby, why hasn't he dragged his butt in here yet?




I KNEW it was a word that began with a B. I'll take bubbly, Thanks!   

What can I say, he's a busy guy. Plus he's more shy when it comes to chatting with people.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Depends on what kind of pie it was.




I believe it is called Chocolate Summer Pie.  It is basically chocolate and whipped cream, with a few extra ingredients.


----------



## Dungannon

And you couldn't be bothered to bring any _back_!!  Damn you, AO, you're nothing but a Pie Tyrant!


----------



## Queenie

He's a pie piggie if you ask me!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Ha!  My pie.

Well, time for work, once again.  bugger all.

Good luck dragging lori away from the Vicor of Dibbly.  Night all.


----------



## Dungannon

Okay, I have to ask.  WTF is the "Vicor of Dibbly"?


----------



## Queenie

Well you can keep your pie I still have some of Bella's yummy cake left and I can eat that! Much better than pie.


----------



## Queenie

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, I have to ask.  WTF is the "Vicor of Dibbly"?





Lori told me, it's a tv show. I want to guess British but that I'm not sure about.

TV over us. Can you believe it?


----------



## Dungannon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Well you can keep your pie I still have some of Bella's yummy cake left and I can eat that! Much better than pie.



Blasphemer!  Pie is better than cake.  It's official.  We voted and everything.  Neener.


----------



## Dungannon

Sheesh, British TV over us?  Someone needs to set that woman straight.  I nominate AO, that way he's the one who gets blamed.


----------



## Queenie

NO WAY. Most pie is ooey and gooey and gross. That poll was rigged by the cheating ADMIN.


----------



## Queenie

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Sheesh, British TV over us?  Someone needs to set that woman straight.  I nominate AO, that way he's the one who gets blamed.




ROFL. Hey, those two like their tv, what can we say?


----------



## Queenie

Oh no... crying baby...


----------



## Dungannon

I didn't do it!


----------



## orchid blossom

The Vicar of Dibley.  Funny British TV show about a woman Vicar in a small town.  Your assorted cast of odd neighbors.  The DVD set is on our registry.  

And now Red Green is on.


----------



## Dungannon

I've heard of Red Green, but never watched it.  Isn't that a Canadian show?


----------



## Queenie

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I didn't do it!




No, I don't think you did, lol. Poor thing threw up. Luckily the barfing that now comes with every meal is getting old and we're learning the tricks. Like putting 6 blankets over her sheets so when it does happen we just take a blanket off instead of change the whole bed in the middle of the night. Blegh.

Who knew Saturday nights would be so exciting.

When do you get off work?


----------



## orchid blossom

Yup, silly Canadian show basically about guys in a lodge (club type).  They do a lot of dumb guy stuff, and try to build stuff that fails spectacularly.


----------



## orchid blossom

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And lori got an early birthday present from my folks.




Yup.  I got real pearl earrings, and a faux pearl choker to wear for the wedding.  They are very pretty, and it's good to have cause I wasn't finding anything I liked.


----------



## Dungannon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> When do you get off work?



I'm out of here at Midnight, then I'm heading over to Greg's (a friend of Sniktch's) to get in on the last hour or so of Game Night.


----------



## Dungannon

Ok, Lori, I gotta ask.  Something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue.  You got those things covered yet?


----------



## orchid blossom

Well, let's see.  The dress, veil, shoes, jewelry, all new.    The lady at the bridal shop says she gives all her brides a blue garter for free, so that would be blue.  I don't think I really have anything old yet, (Lisa, I don't think the other garter would really count as "old" yet, lol)  And I guess I'd still need something borrowed, as I think I'm supposed to wear something borrowed, not just borrow something for another purpose.


----------



## Dungannon

Borrow something old, that way you kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Bront

Wake up!


----------



## LogicsFate

I never went to sleep

EVER!


----------



## Bront

Shouldn't you be packing?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be packing?



 Bah, you can pack while you post--I should know, I did it yesterday


----------



## Bront

I think LF is saving for the big 1000


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I think LF is saving for the big 1000



 You're probably right--I told that Flumph it could do it if it set its mind to it


----------



## BloodyAx

Hey guys. I'm bored out of my mind, so here I am.


----------



## Queenie

Sleep? What's that? I've forgotten...


----------



## BloodyAx

It's what I need and cant get. I hate being an insomniac sometimes.


----------



## BloodyAx

I don't know about you, but I'm on eastern time, and its 3:45 am.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BloodyAx said:
			
		

> It's what I need and cant get. I hate being an insomniac sometimes.



 Insomnia is fun, especially when there's only a few nights left for it until college starts


----------



## BloodyAx

Did you all just die or something??


----------



## BloodyAx

Or high school, in my case.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BloodyAx said:
			
		

> Did you all just die or something??



 It looks like a slow Hive night tonight.


----------



## BloodyAx

Guys, I started a thread earlier about how to price the market price and creation cost of a magic item I made (its my first home-made one), and I never got a real answer. I found those tables on p 285, but some things I dont get in them, and Patryn of Elvynsea mentioned something which made no sense. Can you help me out?


----------



## BloodyAx

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It looks like a slow Hive night tonight.



Yah.

Edit:
Is joining the hivemind some formal process or not, because I'd like to join, especially to have people to talk to at this kinda time in the morning. And it sounds like fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BloodyAx said:
			
		

> Guys, I started a thread earlier about how to price the market price and creation cost of a magic item I made (its my first home-made one), and I never got a real answer. I found those tables on p 285, but some things I dont get in them, and Patryn of Elvynsea mentioned something which made no sense. Can you help me out?



 I wouldn't count out Patryn just yet--he's an MIT alum; he knows what he's doing with those formulas.  Now, when Patryn and Hypersmurf get in a rules-duel, you gotta side with the smurf, but then that's true for any X and Hypersmurf get in a rules-duel hypothetical, and that probably includes most of the current designers at Wizards


----------



## Rystil Arden

BloodyAx said:
			
		

> Yah.
> 
> Edit:
> Is joining the hivemind some formal process or not, because I'd like to join, especially to have people to talk to at this kinda time in the morning. And it sounds like fun.



 No, no.  There's nothing formal at all--just have fun!  Do beware too many consecutive posts though--Piratecat came down from on high on Jdvn1 for that once   They like you to gather up thoughts in a single post or something.  Two in a row are usually fine though when it happens that they post something you don't see or something


----------



## BloodyAx

Is he one of those annoying "rules lawyer" pcs that try to run the game and overrule you? or is he a dm?


----------



## BloodyAx

here's a link to the discussion.  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146577

And I didn't say it in the forum, but it is a full plate base armor.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Is he one of those annoying "rules lawyer" pcs that try to run the game and overrule you? or is he a dm?



He's a moderator here with a better understanding of the rules as they are written than anyone else I know.



> here's a link to the discussion. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146577
> 
> And I didn't say it in the forum, but it is a full plate base armor.



Oh yes, I know--I already replied there


----------



## BloodyAx

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I know--I already replied there



I know, but thats for anyone else whos sitting around reading this.


----------



## BloodyAx

What would the effective enhancement bonus of having those two powers be? I don't know how to estimate it. I've never done this.

EDIT- I'm still trying to figure out how much the market price and creation cost should be!


----------



## Bront

Welcome to the hive.  All knowing, all encompasing, all procrastinating.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome to the hive.  All knowing, all encompasing, all procrastinating.



 Hey, right now, for one of the last two days for a long long time, I'm actually not procrastinating


----------



## BloodyAx

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome to the hive.  All knowing, all encompasing, all procrastinating.



 . Procrastinating is right. I must fit right in-I've been working on the price of this stupid armor all day! And i've gotten some help from the forum, but EVERYBODY is procrastinating.


----------



## BloodyAx

BloodyAx said:
			
		

> What would the effective enhancement bonus of having those two powers be? I don't know how to estimate it. I've never done this.
> 
> EDIT- I'm still trying to figure out how much the market price and creation cost should be!




HELP!!! PLEASE!


----------



## Bront

BloodyAx said:
			
		

> . Procrastinating is right. I must fit right in-I've been working on the price of this stupid armor all day! And i've gotten some help from the forum, but EVERYBODY is procrastinating.



Procrastinating, asleep, it makes no difference.


----------



## BloodyAx

Also, what does it mean by multiplying the _Higher Item Cost_ by 2? What does "higher item cost mean?

EDIT- I cannot continue this without knowing what effective enhancement bonus the armor has, or what cost it adds. I am confused by the whole process. Please help me.


----------



## Bront

You have to break down each individual power.  But I don't know where you are getting that wording.

Cost of Power 1: Standard (Assuming it's slotted correctly, in this case, the armor's + value)

Cost of Power 2 though X: Standard x 1.5  (Assuming it's slotted correctly, and since this is armor, makes no difference).


----------



## BloodyAx

I made new powers up, because I wanted a healing armor.


----------



## BloodyAx

I don't NEED a healing armor. Mostly I just wanted to try something new, and see if I could make it work.


----------



## Bront

I'd do the math myself, but I'm kind of doing something else with work too, so kind of hard, but I've given you a guide.  www.d20srd.org has some of the crafting rules, so you can use that as a guide


----------



## BloodyAx

Thanks


----------



## Bront

Glad to help.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

BloodyAx said:
			
		

> Is joining the hivemind some formal process or not, because I'd like to join, especially to have people to talk to at this kinda time in the morning. And it sounds like fun.




Nothing majorly formal.  You just have to sit still while your implant is inserted.  Welcome to the hive.

And don't mind the beatings.  Us old guard like to make sure the n00bs stay in line.


----------



## Bront

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Nothing majorly formal.  You just have to sit still while your implant is inserted.  Welcome to the hive.
> 
> And don't mind the beatings.  Us old guard like to make sure the n00bs stay in line.



Is that why the paperwork takes so long?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

That information will be given to you in time.  For now, you must fill out Form 7J-XG and report to line WW for processing.


----------



## Bront

I already cleared the paperwork, or at least I was told I did...  I'll file a form 6H-QT7 to get this all sorted out.


----------



## Queenie

BloodyAx said:
			
		

> I don't know about you, but I'm on eastern time, and its 3:45 am.




Yes, it was Eastern Time. But I'm not an insominac, I have a baby 

Sorry about your sleeping woes...


----------



## Bront

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Yes, it was Eastern Time. But I'm not an insominac, I have a baby
> 
> Sorry about your sleeping woes...



I just happen to work nights.  Ahh, the joys of pestering sleeping support people.


----------



## Sniktch

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bu-u-u-t-t-t....we _love[/] drivel.......   It makes the 'net more fun than it already is.....   _



_

I agree, but there's different degrees of drivel  

*Beats Darth with a stick*_


----------



## Sniktch

Hmm, dead in here today.  It's as if we had something to do on Sundays.  Or everyone else played until 5 AM also and is still sleeping in...


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> It's as if we had something to do on Sundays.  Or everyone else played until 5 AM also and is still sleeping in...



Not me.


----------



## Sniktch

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You were surely epic level once, but after the server change, you must've either run into a pack of wights or spent a long night with a succubus




Sorry, off adventuring, gaining hordes of experience and treasure.  I'm better than ever


----------



## Sniktch

Hey, Ashwyn!    

I'm just passing through today, but Dungannon told me I had to catch up on the thread last night


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hey, Ashwyn!
> 
> I'm just passing through today, but Dungannon told me I had to catch up on the thread last night



Um, no. No need to read what happened last night or yesterday.  

*covers up his posts from yesterday*


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Um, no. No need to read what happened last night or yesterday.
> 
> *covers up his posts from yesterday*




Too late, I already saw the chaps and all the schtick rubbing


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Too late, I already saw the chaps and all the schtick rubbing



I can't help it. The ladies like my schtick.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I can't help it. The ladies like my schtick.




I've noticed - you've become quite the Manly stud  

Friend of mine loaned me a copy of _Last Exile_ last night.  Thinking about starting to watch it - I've been looking forward to this one, from what I've seen and read.

Also still kinda braindead from running another 9 hour session last night.  But what appeared to be an insurmountable task for my players at first wound up going smoother than they could ever have managed, aided by a pair of 20's from their illusionist at a critical moment (Spot check and Diplomacy check)


----------



## orchid blossom

Hi all, just getting that in now as Alex is going to kick me off the computer now.

I bought lots of new clothes.  Yay me!


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I've noticed - you've become quite the Manly stud



How could I not be around such lovely ladies?


			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> Friend of mine loaned me a copy of _Last Exile_ last night.  Thinking about starting to watch it - I've been looking forward to this one, from what I've seen and read.
> 
> Also still kinda braindead from running another 9 hour session last night.  But what appeared to be an insurmountable task for my players at first wound up going smoother than they could ever have managed, aided by a pair of 20's from their illusionist at a critical moment (Spot check and Diplomacy check)



Sounds cool.


----------



## Ashwyn

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Hi all, just getting that in now as Alex is going to kick me off the computer now.
> 
> I bought lots of new clothes.  Yay me!



Hi, bye, yay!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Rrrrrrrrrr. Braaaaaaaaiins..........


----------



## Ashwyn

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrr. Braaaaaaaaiins..........



The best part of waking up, is brains you can eat up.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> The best part of waking up, is brains you can eat up.



 I thought it was folgers in your cup.  Slightly more awake now.  I've been waking up pretty consistantly around 3:30 to 4 lately.  Bah, I say.

Finished watching Deadwood this morning.  Now all that is left is all the features and commentaries.


----------



## Ashwyn

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I thought it was folgers in your cup.  Slightly more awake now.  I've been waking up pretty consistantly around 3:30 to 4 lately.  Bah, I say.
> 
> Finished watching Deadwood this morning.  Now all that is left is all the features and commentaries.



I never got into that show. Wanted to, but missed too much. Will have to watch the DVD's sometime.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

BTW, Ashwyn, you might want to update the address in your signature.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

As for Deadwood, its definately a DVD to pick up.  Now we have to wait til season 2 comes out on DVD.


----------



## Ashwyn

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> BTW, Ashwyn, you might want to update the address in your signature.



Done. Thanks.


----------



## Queenie

I think season 2 should be out soon. I can't wait to rewatch the 1st 2 eps.

I'm glad I'm not the only one addicted now! Can have someone to talk to on Sunday nights.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How could I not be around such lovely ladies?




 

Thank you


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Yeah, but at least two of those you've addicted don't have hbo.  So we can chat about old eps, but not the new ones.


----------



## Queenie

oh i forgot  :\ 

i'll have to tape and send some at a time. 3 or 4.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Thank you



*bows*

You're quite welcome.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Well, we're off to meet with my folks at the mall and get another free meal.  We'll return later.


----------



## Jdvn1

Whoa, I've missed a lot. It's a busy weekend for me, though.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whoa, I've missed a lot.



Yeah you have.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Well.  I go to dinner and the hive dies down.  Damn people.

*shakes stick*


----------



## Ashwyn

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well.  I go to dinner and the hive dies down.  Damn people.
> 
> *shakes stick*



It's not my fault. I've been here the whole time. Noone wants to talk to me!


----------



## Queenie

You can't kill the hive, it just takes a mini vacation.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's not my fault. I've been here the whole time. Noone wants to talk to me!




Not true! I always want to talk to you! (Un)Fortunately I have a mini Rob who gets just as grumpy when she doesn't want to go to sleep.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Not true! I always want to talk to you! (Un)Fortunately I have a mini Rob who gets just as grumpy when she doesn't want to go to sleep.



I know. But I have to be self-depricating sometime!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

mini-Rob.  Poor kid.  almost as bad as when we used to call a friend's daughter Thomasina.


----------



## Crothian

so, how people spending the holiday?


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, how people spending the holiday?



As far as I know, alone.


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> As far as I know, alone.




I'd take that instead of having my parents coming up for the day.  I was hoping to use it for things like house work and reviews, but that idea is blown.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, how people spending the holiday?




Well, it happens to fall on our usual gaming night. People are coming over early to watch a movie.


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'd take that instead of having my parents coming up for the day.  I was hoping to use it for things like house work and reviews, but that idea is blown.....



That's a bummer.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well, it happens to fall on our usual gaming night. People are coming over early to watch a movie.




What movie?


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's a bummer.




It is.  Its not like I rarely get to see them, they live only 20 or so miles away.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> What movie?




Something called Ong-bak.  Never heard of it, personally.  Welverin says it's got a flaming kick, so he must be showing it off for Exalted.


----------



## Crothian

I haven't seen it, but I know of it.  Hong kong action kung fu flick, very Exalted I imagine.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Figured it'd either be kung fu or anime.

After the movie we're playtesting the Exalted GM's All Flesh Must Be Eaten/Paranoia hybrid oneshot for the gameday; All Citizens Must Be Eaten.


----------



## Crothian

That's different.....zombies invade alpha complex?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Normally this would be an Exalted week, but he wanted to make sure the game got playtested before he ran it.  He's well experienced in running the Paranoia setting, but his first time GMing the All Flesh system.  He's only played one All Flesh oneshot of mine, but has gotten used to Unisystem Lite from my game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's different.....zombies invade alpha complex?




I'll find out tomorrow.  The blurb he wrote up for the game was as follows:

"All Citizens Must be Eaten" an All Flesh Must be Eaten/Paranoia run by AlwaysToast

Beatings Citizens! The Computer hopes you are all having a happy, joy, joy day. Please ignore the last announcement. There is nothing wrong with Alpha Complex’s automated [censored] system. Remember, rumors are treason. Alpha Complex’s Trouble Shooter team Z, please *static* and report to the briefing room to [censored] against the thread of [deleted] for the [Blue clearance required] of Alpha Complex. Compliance is mandatory. All appropriate *static* for [deleted to protect sanity of citizens] will be provided to Trouble Shooter team Z. Compliance is mandatory. Mastication of non-processed meat products is prohibited. The Computer is your friend. Have a Good Day Citizens.


----------



## Queenie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> mini-Rob.  Poor kid.  almost as bad as when we used to call a friend's daughter Thomasina.




Have you seen her picture??

As for the holiday, maybe I'll do more shopping   

Actually, we have 2 therapy appointments and hubby is working so for me it'll probably involve lots of thrown up on laundry.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Have you seen her picture??.




I believe I was one of the first to make the mini-rob comment on the boards when you posted it.

Okay, time for annoying work.  At least I've got the next two nights off after this one.


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, how people spending the holiday?



I'm at my Mom's house. Spent some time with my brother and his girl friend, my other brother and his wife, and my Mom. We played Zombies! and Fluxx.


----------



## Dungannon

Never heard of those games, Steve.  Care to give me a description?


----------



## Jdvn1

Fluxx is an awesome game where you win the game by changing the rules.


----------



## Bront

Zombies can be a lot of mindless fun.  I've only played twice, and won both times.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Haven't played Zombies, but Fluxx is a fair amount of fun.


----------



## Crothian

Fluxx is great


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Ah. Incompetantly dubbed kung-fu. Our most valuable Chinese import.


----------



## Crothian

ya, pretty much.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

It is funny to watch it dubbed with the subtitles on and see how they don't match at all.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, I've done that before to.


----------



## Silver Moon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Have you seen her picture??



Actually, I see a lot of both of you in her.


----------



## Queenie

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I see a lot of both of you in her.




I think as she gets older she is starting to look like me, although her hair is still strawberry blond and her eyes are still blue-gray. But people see the hair and the very fair complexion and automatically see Rob.

I don't care who she looks like, she's beautiful 

(Of course, I used to be jealous that she looked nothing like me at all, lol)


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> (Of course, I used to be jealous that she looked nothing like me at all, lol)



I can understand that. I'd probably feel the same way.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I can understand that. I'd probably feel the same way.





Yeah I need a DNA test to get near her while we walk through the halls at the hospital and they'd be like, "You must be Bella's dad...".

Anyone do anything fun today? I did barfy laundry and barfy dishes.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Anyone do anything fun today? I did barfy laundry and barfy dishes.



I went shopping, which wasn't much fun. Other than that, not a thing.


----------



## orchid blossom

I made chili that was way too bland.    But as guedo likes bland food, he thought it was great.  Plus he gets to drink the beer that I bought to make the chili with.  Had to buy a six pack just to get one cup of beer.  Geez.


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Anyone do anything fun today? I did barfy laundry and barfy dishes.




I'm doing laundry (thanks for reminding me to go check them), I did non barfy dishes, had dinner with the folks, read a book, reviewing the book, and plotted the death of my players...or, I'm letting them go forth with their foolish plan that will get them all killed.....


----------



## Ashwyn

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I made chili that was way too bland.    But as guedo likes bland food, he thought it was great.  Plus he gets to drink the beer that I bought to make the chili with.  Had to buy a six pack just to get one cup of beer.  Geez.



I've never been much for chili or beer. So that just sounds soooo nummy to me!


----------



## orchid blossom

Well, it's no bean chili.  I'm not giving gamers beans and then sitting in the same room with them.

Beans don't belong in chili anyway.


----------



## Crothian

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, it's no bean chili.  I'm not giving gamers beans and then sitting in the same room with them.




No, you disable the air recycling, lock them into a windowless room and let nature take its course.....


----------



## Ashwyn

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, it's no bean chili.  I'm not giving gamers beans and then sitting in the same room with them.
> 
> Beans don't belong in chili anyway.



I am intrigued by this concept.


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm doing laundry (thanks for reminding me to go check them), I did non barfy dishes, had dinner with the folks, read a book, reviewing the book, and plotted the death of my players...or, I'm letting them go forth with their foolish plan that will get them all killed.....




ROFL. You're so funny. As my DM says, I don't kill players they kill themselves...

Rob makes a roast chicken on the BBQ with a beer can inside. I don't like beer but the chicken is very yummy.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Rob makes a roast chicken on the BBQ with a beer can inside. I don't like beer but the chicken is very yummy.



I've had beer-battered chicken. It was ok.


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> ROFL. You're so funny. As my DM says, I don't kill players they kill themselves...




I give my players choices.  They are third level.  One of the choices is to fight giants.  A single giant is a good challenge for a seventh level party.  They are going after more then one, they are going to where the giants live.  They were really close to 4th level so I just told them they can all advance to 4th.  One of my players responded "Your giving us a level?  Should we be worried?"  I replied with "Yes."  But they are able to equip themselves and plan for giants.  And they have impressed me with thinking ability, something many groups I've played with uterly lacked.  So, I think they can handle it to some degree.  Now if they get in a battle with 4 or more, its game over.  But even with a TPK this campaign does not have to end, the setting I play in is set up to handle TPKs.


----------



## orchid blossom

Knowing what you're going up against alters the CR of an encounter a lot, in my opinion.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I've had beer-battered chicken. It was ok.




It's not battered, it's that the beer keeps it moist as it cooks. I dont' like battered, except for chicken fingers. Picky picky!!


----------



## Crothian

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Knowing what you're going up against alters the CR of an encounter a lot, in my opinion.




well, they knjow there are giants and ogres...there are plenty of other things they don't know about.  But its the plot twists and unexpected encounters that relaly make this adventure good.....


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I give my players choices....   But even with a TPK this campaign does not have to end, the setting I play in is set up to handle TPKs.




Choices are good, very good. If a 4th level party isn't smart enough to not go up against 4 giants that's their problem.

But some groups don't mind their characters dying. Our group, let's just say we've had tears, yes TEARS at the table over deaths.

I don't know, I might cry if my Wild West character died... I'd have to think about that, I"m not really a cryer. lol.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> It's not battered, it's that the beer keeps it moist as it cooks. I dont' like battered, except for chicken fingers. Picky picky!!



You're the queen, you're allowed to be picky.


----------



## Crothian

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Choices are good, very good. If a 4th level party isn't smart enough to not go up against 4 giants that's their problem.
> 
> But some groups don't mind their characters dying. Our group, let's just say we've had tears, yes TEARS at the table over deaths.
> 
> I don't know, I might cry if my Wild West character died... I'd have to think about that, I"m not really a cryer. lol.




Wow, that's the kind of reaction I want from playerrs.  This isn't baseball, crying is allowed.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You're the queen, you're allowed to be picky.




 Good cause I am with just about everything. Perhaps that's how I got that nickname in the first place... <insert angel smiley>


----------



## Queenie

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, that's the kind of reaction I want from playerrs.  This isn't baseball, crying is allowed.




I'll tell you, it was really strange when this girl started crying. It wasn't a shock or anything, she knew it was coming but when it did... no one knew what to do while she bawled.

Yes, my WW character is the most developed and fun I've ever played. And also the most shot at and most almost deaths too. Maybe that has something to do with it. Something works


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Good cause I am with just about everything. Perhaps that's how I got that nickname in the first place... <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >



Done.


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Done.




You Rock!!

*smooch*


----------



## orchid blossom

Uh oh... someone get her hubby over here!  She's smooching bears!


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> You Rock!!
> 
> *smooch*



Oh my. Thanks you.


----------



## Ashwyn

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Uh oh... someone get her hubby over here!  She's smooching bears!



What's wrong with that? Bears are very smoochable.


----------



## Crothian

I'll take your word for it, I hear they maul people.....


----------



## orchid blossom

I hear people maul them.

Poor Fuzzy the bear.  He survived my sister, then me, and my brother with most of his parts intact.  It was a hard life....


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'll take your word for it, I hear they maul people.....



Stupid people.


----------



## Ashwyn

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I hear people maul them.
> 
> Poor Fuzzy the bear.  He survived my sister, then me, and my brother with most of his parts intact.  It was a hard life....



Yes, the life of a teddy bear can be hard. I myself was badly battered. Fortunately someone stitched me back up and I'm all better!


----------



## orchid blossom

Well, my Cabbage Patch Doll was a different story.  She was determined to loose that arm no matter how hard I tried to stich it up.  It's still just kinda hanging on.  At least I imagine it is, in whatever box she is in amongst my stuff in my parents garage.


----------



## Crothian

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, my Cabbage Patch Doll was a different story.  She was determined to loose that arm no matter how hard I tried to stich it up.  It's still just kinda hanging on.  At least I imagine it is, in whatever box she is in amongst my stuff in my parents garage.




ya, but you grab them by the feet and swing that hard head at your little brother...and you get grounded for a month....


----------



## Queenie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> What's wrong with that? Bears are very smoochable.




Smoochable... snuggable... I mean, teddy bears get more cuddly bed time than anyone else...


----------



## Queenie

My red headed Cabbage Patch doll Margaret is still in her PJ's in my basement   

Then again, I collect Barbies.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Smoochable... snuggable... I mean, teddy bears get more cuddly bed time than anyone else...



And we enjoy every second of it!


----------



## orchid blossom

Ok, here comes the Overkitty.  He will be home all night so be sure to entertain him.


----------



## Crothian

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Ok, here comes the Overkitty.  He will be home all night so be sure to entertain him.





_juggles_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Well, according to ryan, beer and paranoia don't mix.  But he did have the most clones left when it was determined we all die ultimate, gruesome deaths, so he wins.  Kind of.


----------



## Crothian

so was it zombies invade alpha complex?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> _juggles_




Very good, but is the computer happy with your efforts?


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Very good, but is the computer happy with your efforts?




THe computer is pleased that I am keeping the morale of citizens high


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> so was it zombies invade alpha complex?




Of a sort.  Can't be too descriptive, since potential players may view this.

What I can say is there was a zombie outbreak in Sector ZZZ.  Citizen Syn-R-Gee, team Hygiene Officer, was a traitorous bastard who used lots of unauthorized equipment and ventured in to many unauthorized corridors and rooms.  He lost seven clones and the foot for his eighth clone before the team met their ultimate demise.  Only one death was the result of a team member, and that was a TTD (Total Team Disintigration).  The rest were all deaths from zombies or by the computer's will.

He left his mark on Sector ZZZ, since it turns out each session of this game is going to take place after the last session.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> THe computer is pleased that I am keeping the morale of citizens high




Good citizen.  Have a cookie.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

It's actually kinda nice to not have a synopsis to write.  At the same time, I'm not sure what to do with myself.

You get enough work to figure out some dire portends for your players and a way to start up a new game after the tpk?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Guess everyone else is getting some much needed sleep after partying.


----------



## Bront

What? Sleep?  How dare they!


----------



## Steve Jung

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Never heard of those games, Steve.  Care to give me a description?



Fluxx is made by the nice people at Looney Labs. it's a card game in which the rules and win conditions change constantly.

Zombies! is a board game where the players are townsfolk trying to get to the helipad ahead of a ravenous zombie horde. The board is made of map tiles depicting various locations within the town. It's made by the fine folks at Twilight Creations.


----------



## Ashwyn

Anyone around?


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Anyone around?




Nobody here but us chickens.


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> Nobody here but us chickens.



Good, I'm hungry.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Good, I'm hungry.




*CLUCK*


----------



## Crothian

.....in a pot pie type thing....


----------



## Dungannon

Mmmm, I made baked chicken with Southwest Style rice for dinner last night, very good.


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Mmmm, I made baked chicken with Southwest Style rice for dinner last night, very good.



I had pizza yesterday.


----------



## Dungannon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I had pizza yesterday.



Homemade, store bought, or delivery?


----------



## Ashwyn

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Homemade, store bought, or delivery?



Store bought, sort of. Papa Murphy's take and bake.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Mmmm. Take and bake.  Only experienced that once.  Must be a west coast thing.  Was good and everyone was complimenting me on my cooking skills.  I kept saying, "All I did was follow the instructions..."

Had pizza last night.  And carrots.  And cucumbers.  And storebought frozen chocolate cake with oreos.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Store bought, sort of. Papa Murphy's take and bake.




Mmmmm.... Chicken garlic pizza.... Mmmmm.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... Chicken garlic pizza.... Mmmmm.....



Wow, that certainly sounds tasty.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, that certainly sounds tasty.




We've had this discussion before. If you want, get your butt to Round Table!


----------



## Dungannon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> ...And storebought frozen chocolate cake with oreos.



Cake instead of pie?  Better not let Queenie see that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Yeah, I know.  It would make a MUCH better pie, but the store doesn't make frozen pies, only cakes.  So, we have to make do unless I've got the time to make a pie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> We've had this discussion before. If you want, get your butt to Round Table!



If I had a car and a driver's license, I would.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Cake instead of pie?  Better not let Queenie see that.



Pumpkin pie is teh bomb.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cake or death?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cake or death?



Chocolate cake.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cake or death?



Cake please.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Cake please.



Lots and lots of cake.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Nonono.  The correct question is cake or pie.  And the correct answer, as we determined, was pie, you damn cake heathens.

Unfortunately, as stated, I am forced to have cake instead of pie.  Since I shop at 6am or earlier and they bake pies sometime in the late morning or afternoon, I go with their frozen assortment, which is strictly cakes.

I'm in lack of pie hell.


----------



## Dungannon

Your store doesn't carry frozen pies?!  You need to find yourself a new store, mate.  My local grocery store carries all sorts of frozen pies: apple, cherry, peach, banana cream, cheesecake, and many more.  Yummm *_drool_*


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I'm in lack of pie hell.




did the orc steal your pie??


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Chocolate cake.





			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Cake please.



All right, here y'go.
*hands you cake*


----------



## Jdvn1

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Nonono.  The correct question is cake or pie.  And the correct answer, as we determined, was pie, you damn cake heathens.



Eddie Izzard disagrees with you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Your store doesn't carry frozen pies?!  You need to find yourself a new store, mate.  My local grocery store carries all sorts of frozen pies: apple, cherry, peach, banana cream, cheesecake, and many more.  Yummm *_drool_*




Well, they've got packaged, processed frozen pies, but not store bakery made frozen pies.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> did the orc steal your pie??




Yes, the bastard.  We need to form an interpid band of heroes to retrieve it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Man, it's dead around here on Saturdays.  You'd think gamers have lives or something.




Or at a con.   

Just got back from Atlanta about 1.5 hours ago.... Time for some serious Zzzzzzzs.....


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All right, here y'go.
> *hands you cake*



And now you're out.


----------



## Quathia

ooooh, cake! 

I know I voted pie, but there does not seem to be any.

care to share, mr. bear?


----------



## reveal

Pie! Cake sucks. A warm cherry pie will cure any ailments. It cures cancer, syphillys (don't ask how), and halitosis all in one bite.


----------



## Ashwyn

Quathia said:
			
		

> ooooh, cake!
> 
> I know I voted pie, but there does not seem to be any.
> 
> care to share, mr. bear?



Sure, no problem. I'll save some for Queenie, too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Pie! Cake sucks.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Cake doesn't suck. Far from it.  It is just vastly inferior to pie.


----------



## Dungannon

Dammit, all this talk about pie and I can't go grocery shopping until I get paid Friday.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Sorry Dungannon.


----------



## Dungannon

No you're not.  And I just saw your new title on RH.  You forgot the word "Bastard" in there.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dungannon said:
			
		

> No you're not.  And I just saw your new title on RH.  You forgot the word "Bastard" in there.




That'd be the Jon's work.


----------



## Dungannon

How long you gonna make me a Big Meanie?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Funny you should ask that.  Not much longer.


----------



## Dungannon

LMAO!  I just saw that.  And that can be construed in _soooo_ many ways....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Take it as you like.

Just remember.  Postcount means pie.


----------



## Steve Jung

I made shoo fly pie last week from a recipe I found on the internet. It wasn't great.   But, it's still pie.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Can't say I've heard of shoo fly pie.

If you want good pie, check out some of Alton Brown's recipies (books or on foodtv.com).  We just saw his pie episode of Good Eats recently.  yummy.


----------



## Dungannon

Ya know, I've got a jar of blackberry filling from Cracker Barrell in my cupboard, I bet I could use that to make a blackberry pie.  I'll have to check for a recipe when I get home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Ya know, I've got a jar of blackberry filling from Cracker Barrell in my cupboard, I bet I could use that to make a blackberry pie.  I'll have to check for a recipe when I get home.



Mmmmm......blackberry......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Blackberry is yummy.  Especially when made into gelato.


----------



## Dungannon

Gelato?  Isn't that some form of Italian ice cream?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Yup. just a different way of making it.  More smooth and tasty than ice cream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Blackberry is yummy.  Especially when made into gelato.



Ooooh! Gelato.


----------



## Dungannon

Is it better than pie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Is it better than pie?



Its close to heaven.


----------



## Dungannon

But pie _is_ heaven, so that means pie is better than gelato, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dungannon said:
			
		

> But pie _is_ heaven, so that means pie is better than gelato, right?



Not necessarily.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

One cannot rightly compair two things as different as pie and gelato.  It'd be like compairing apples and rutabaga.

They are both equally divine.


----------



## Crothian

wow, watching american pie and the hive is talking about pie....eerie


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Eerieness is just part of the hive. you know that.


----------



## Steve Jung

Shoo fly pie is from the Pennsylvania Dutch. the filling is molasses with flour/sugar/butter crumbs on top. All hail pie.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Eerieness is just part of the hive. you know that.




ya, but it still needs pointed out as much as possible


----------



## Steve Jung

*Cue X-Files theme*


----------



## Bront

This thread's getting too long, so here's a 
New Hivemind Thread


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Is there anything eeirie about Eerie, Pennsylvania?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, you can pack while you post--I should know, I did it yesterday




And I did the same while getting stuff ready for Dragoncon this past weekend....


----------



## Del

I'm posting while unpacking, with more posting and less unpacking. I heart my new studio.

- Tower of boxes Del


----------

